# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Juliet & Mark

Congratulations on the safe delivery of little Corin Reuben!
It's wonderful news that we've all been waiting for..

      

Wishing health and every happiness in the world to you - a new family  

Love 
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

To Juliet & Mark

Many Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy.

Hope you are all well.

    

Lots of Love

Debbie & Warren


----------



## mel n phil (Jan 17, 2006)

To Juliet & Mark

CONGRATULATIONS YOU DID IT!            All  THE very BEST LOVE MEL& PHIL,xxxxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls!!!

Well 1st things 1st ........... Congratulations to Juliet and Mark onj the birth of their beautiful baby boy.         
Well done guys!!! Ben and I wish you all the love and happiness in the world. Don't forget to post some piccies when you've managed to put your precious bundle down  

Hope the rest of you are all feeling ok and that your tx's,intended tx's and breaks from tx are going well!! 

Just a quick progress update .... It's EC tomorrow!!!! I had 13 follies of varying decent sizes at my last scan on Friday and I had my final injection last night at 22.45. Gotta have 1 tamazepam tonight and have to be at the clinic by 8.45am.
I'm REALLY nervous,scared and excited. Will keep you all updated and do personals when I get a moment.

Lots of Love and Babydust to you all

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Michelle, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow - hope you get lots of good eggs!
love Piper


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Laydeeees....... mega quick one tonight.......

Firstly..... CONGRATLATIONS JULIET AND MARK

       
                 ​
What fantastic news 

Glad to hear you are all well....... will catch up with you sometime this week..... I'm fine.......having scan on the 10th.... so will keep you updated.

Keep going with the jabbin girlies....... still thinkin about you and keeping my eye on you all  even though not posting much 

Good luck tomorrow Michelle..... 13 follies..... excellent ......

Take care you lot...

Much love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to Juliet and Mark on the arrrival of Corin Reuban, may he bring you all the happiness that you truley deserve

lots of love
Rach and Murray


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck mrs carter with ec today love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one from me..

Thanks all for the good luck wishes   My EC went ok today despite being the most terrified I've ever been!!!  I have 7 eggs which Dr.Shaker said was a good number. The EC was ok until they went into my left side and Dr Shaker had to drain my left tube. It was sheer agony and I   my eyes out.
Everyone was lovely and Dr Shaker is a sweetie.
Fingers crossed now that they fertilise. DH's sample was good enough for our ICSI.

Anyhooo, I'm really sore and tearful so I'll sign off for now. 
Hope you're all well.
Love and Babydust to you all    

P.S ..Deb Bee - was that you and your DH in the waiting room this morning? I thought it was but didn't want to make a silly billy of myself if it wasn't you. Besides, I was on the verge of crying whilst I was waiting so wouldn't have been much fun.

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Bored silly out of my tiny mind!

Well my DH is anyway...I'm enjoying the break from work!!   

Michelle - well done on the 7 eggs!!! Best wishes for fertilisation tomorrow!  I cried too!! 

Deb Bee & Puss - how are you doing? Not heard from you in ages.

Mel - fingers crossed for Friday - am sending you positive thoughts and lots and lots of babydust.

           

ttfn
Debs


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all ok.
I'm a bit better than earlier but still very tearful 

Love and stuff

Michelle xxxx

Will do personals when I stop feeling so sorry for myself xx

*post modified by moderator


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning ladies,
You're very quiet!!! Hope you're all doing ok?
Debs, Glad to hear you're not totally insane yet and not long now till you test!!  
Michelle, Its such an emotional journey, I don't think it hits you till after how much of your self is invested! Hope you're in less pain today and that dh is looking after you better! Will be looking forward to some excellent fert results at lunchtime! 
Lots of love and stuff to the rest of you
love Piper xx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to everyone.

I hope your all ok and tx is going fine.

Deb bee - lovely to meet you yesterday and I hope EC was successful.  Lots of babydust and hugs.

Puss - I hope your fine and yeah I saw you last Friday, we will meet eventually.

Jacuzziman - you just enjoy the rest, they will be a few joining your this week.

MrsCarter - well done on13 follies/7eggs, hope you get 100% fertilisation.

Anyone else, good luck and take care.

And me - well went yesterday, I have 9 follies of varying sizes, EC on Wednesday.  So not much to report really will keep you updated this week but by Friday I will be on 2ww.

All take care and good luck

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there - just a quicky,  the in-laws just arrived...

Sorry I've been a bit quiet girls  

All triggered and ready for EC tomorrow....  
4 follies looking about th right size with another little one showing it's face yesterday for the first time,  so it may be of use,  or maybe not.. 

Deb Bee - thinking of you hun  
Piper - thanks for the pm  

Big hi to everyone - will catch up properly later

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## mel n phil (Jan 17, 2006)

jacuzziman ive tested today and i  got A       STILL CANT BELIVE IT MYSELF ..see you @ care friday maybe lv mel.xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done on your BFP Mel  

Just a quickie to let u know about my fertilisation.

Out of 7 eggs I have 2 that have fertilised. I'm a bit dissapointed but I suppose I should count myself very lucky.
Hopefully ET tomorrow which is also my DH's birthday.

Good luck to everyone else with their tx's, intended tx's and BFP's

Love

Michelle xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Mel, congratulations on your BFP   Hope you get a great hcg result on friday!

Puss and Ellie, Sending you loads of luck and babydust for EC tomorrow - hope it all goes well for you both!   Puss, is dh coming in this time!!!

Michelle, Lots of luck for ET tomorrow, hope those embies keep dividing overnight! Keep positive and remember it only takes one!! 

Debbee, sounds like things have been moving with you too- hope you're doing ok and sending you lots of   

Debs, hope dh is not too bored out of his mind still!!! Has he taken time off work to be with you? How are you feeling? Have everything crossed for you!

Had my scan today and all well with B&S!  Have to go back in 2 weeks though coz Squeak was camera shy as usual and we didn't get a look at his face or heart chambers!! Bubble was happy to perform as usual so got all of his! Both are lying head up at the moment so hope they decide to move or else its a c section for me!!!  Not too impressed with midwife/ registrar - felt on a production line and didn't get a chance to really ask questions and when i did they didn't really get answered!! Still moving soon so may change hospitals too - will maybe go for a look and pick the one i like best!!!!

Anyway love to you all
Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

mel congrats on your     puss and elliebabe good luck with EC mrs carter good luck with et like piper says it only takes one piper is sounds like your scan went well apart from one being camera shy elladee was camera shy at my 20 week scan had to go back in two weeks i have my scan Thurs so can't wait to see my bubbas love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Went to see Dr Zhao this morning for the last time before EC,  all nice and calm - ready for the temazepam and pessary experience in the morning.....          can't wait....    

Deb Bee - pm-ed you hun  

Mel - Congratulations on your BFP - hope the blood levels are going great for you when they test at Care on Friday  

Piper - Yayyy,  bubble & squeak on camera again - well,  bubble anyway!    C section - eeek   - your career as a bikini model could be in jeopardy there - better have a little talk to them about turning around for you    There's still plenty of time for them to flip about isn't there?    Agree you should vote with your feet on the hospital front - they don't sound up to much so far  

DH will have the appt with the dirty mags and then will be staying well clear back in the waiting room   
I'm fine with it as it's one less thing to worry about - ie. what he'd hit as he went down   He's ok with ET  (if we get that far  )

Michelle - hope you're a bit more comfortable now after EC yesterday,  sounds like you had a really horrid experience  ,  but if Dr Shaker thinks it'll help implantation then I suppose it had to be done didn't it.    Fingers crossed that your embies will do well overnight and will be ready for you tomorrow  

Debs - How are you doing today - still being pampered?    My DH doesn't admit to being bored in case I find him some little jobs to do       Keep smiling  

Caza - great to hear you're scanning on Thursday - how exciting to see the bubbas.    How are you feeling now - are you getting over the sickness yet?  Hope so  

Pasha - Hi there - hope you're still lurking,  and growing,  and growing,  and growing      Let us know how the scan goes on Friday won't you - with piccies if you can  

Elliebabe - you and me both for EC tomorrow - let's hope we have a good day  
Mine's at 1030,  are you before?    Wow - nine follies - excellent crop there  

Well,  a toast to the temazepam and pessary cocktail feels in order  
So cheers - and I'll see you girls on the other side.  Hopefully  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Mel great news with the   hope to see you on Friday.

Feeling a little sorry for myself at the moment.  Saw Dr Zhao for my last acupuncture before Fridays pregnancy test. Was feeling very positive all day until a moment ago when I had a really bad period pain.!!!! 

Can't stop crying....but this really upsets my DH so I guess I will have to hold back the tears for now and wait for Friday's result.

Debs


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs, 
Stay positive hun!!  
I had period pains from 2ww through to about wk 10 at least!!! It could be a good sign!! 
Puss, you've made me giggle, and nice to know some things don't change with dh!!! Enjoy your temazey cocktail!!
Oh Michelle forgot to say, I had a tube drained at EC too - so looks like it helped!!
Piper x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Piper

Thanks for your reply, feeling better.  Guess I'm gonna have to be patient a little while longer.

Debs


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there Juliet - it's great to hear from you
Your post is so lovely it's just brought a tear to my eye reading it - I'm so happy for you  

EC done and dusted and thankfully all went really smoothly - god bless that drugs cocktail is all I can say 
Dr Shaker really is a sweetie - and the nurses were lovely as usual.

Very relieved - they managed to get 4 eggs, so we're willing DH's swimmers to do their thing overnight now - fingers crossed  

  for everyone else doing ECs & ETs today - hope all's well for you too 

Time to hit the sofa now, feeling a bit sleepy...  those drugs,  love em....  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

still keeping a close eye on you even though I don't post very often!

Lovely to hear from the Pipster and her baby boy! I've seen a photo and he's incredibly cute!

Puss - great news about your 4 eggs lets hope they all fertilise, are you having 2 or 3 put back if all things go well?

Eliie - Hope your ec went well hun and you have no further problems with those veins

Michelle - hope you had some lovely embies put back

Debs - good luck for Friday

Dee Bee - Have private messaged you hun xx

Piper - will email instead of rambling on here Great news about the scan

Pasha and Caza - Good luck with the scans girls

Love Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

that was a lovely post baileypipin  puss 4 eggs thats great i will do my fertilization dance for u        rach g nice to hear from u and any one i have missed good luck love caza


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all

Not alot tonight as a bit sore since EC.  Got 7 eggs, so hopefully, some will fertilise and be put back Friday.

Puss, congratulations on 4 eggs, wishing you all the best.

Jacuzziman - hope your ok.

Deb-bee - Hope you fine.

Anybody else, all take care and speak tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxxelliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

well done elliebabe 7 i will do the dance for u too was ec as bad as u thought           love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Sorry i haven't been posting as I've been feeling very sorry for myself... 
I only had 2 follies and was offered to cancel my treatment as they thought it wasn't promising... but having spoken to my dh we went ahead and had EC on monday and got one egg...
We then had to wait to see if it fertilised and divide after lots of crossed fingers we got the go ahead for ET today which went well...
I also had an allergic reaction to the trigger injection and my body is covered in little spots under my skin which itch.... so i look very attractive... 

Will do personals tomorrow but thanks for the support you know who you are......

Take care
Deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Debbee, So pleased to hear from you! Sorry that you've had such a difficult time but glad that you went ahead and have one little embie tucked up inside . mmm spots!! Sending you lots of      
Puss and Elliebabe, Congratulations on EC, will keep everything crossed for fertilisation results today!! 
Juliet, your message is fab! Can't believe that you've had time to post already - supermummy!! 
Michelle, hope et went well
Pasha and Caza, looking forward to those scan results!
Debs, fingers crossed for you tomorrow!   
Take care all
love Piper xx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everybody

Going to get out of the house today otherwise the men in white coats will have to take me away....will be going to the Chesterfield Flea Market shortly to browse for things I don't really need!!!  And then my DH has to secret shop for KFC's & MBNA CREDIT CARDS (his secret identity today will be Wilhelm Humdinger, a german born plumber who has lived in the UK for 10 years now!!!    )

Am going along for the ride (and the free KFC meal of course!)

Deb Bee - great news about your onboard embie, stay positive and take care of yourself.  Can't believe they offered the cancellation....where there's a chance...there is hope. 

Puss and Elliebabe have got everything crossed for your results today.

Going to try to make myself look good enough to step outside the front door...look a bit of a slob at the mo.

Take care everybody sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

      

ttfn
Debs


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Just got fertilisation results - 3 eggs out of 4 fertilised, the last one was immature and was a non starter.
Thanks for all the    girls,  we're really pleased we've got this far  

ET's scheduled for 1130 tomorrow - hoping & praying they all start dividing now   

Deb Bee - really pleased your little fighter's all tucked up now, hun.    You're still gorgeous,  honest - and dont scratch or we'll make you wear big mittens...  

Elliebabe -    hope all's well and you're ET-ing tomorrow too 

Debs - Hope you have a good day - mmm KFC - how sinful,  could murder some.....     Will be thinking of you for your test tomorrow and willing it to be a bfp  

Rach - hi there - glad we've tempted you out        Intend putting all three back if they make it,  ( please let them make it   )  It's the only benefit to being 40 that I can think of,  so I'll take it if I can  

Big hello to everyone else  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well not sure i like the idea of these pessary things such a nice job when going to bed....  am doing my slob act at the moment look alot like waynette slob still in my PJ's but who cares....

Puss - Brill news 3 eggs fertilised...   have been thinking about you and sending you lots of positive vibes...  so tomorrow you will be joining the rest on the 2ww.... ..are you off work for the next 2 weeks hun sure you've said but brain like a sieve at the minute...  wishing you loads and loads of love for your ET tomorrow will be thinking of you....

Elliebabe - Hope your ET tomorrow as well let us know how you get on..bet your glad your not giving anymore blood at the moment..  the black gloves defo made you look like a hit woman... 

Debs - All the best for tomorrow and you getting a BFP..... ..hope youve not been buying to many things off the market today... enjoy the KFC making me hungrey...

Piper - Hows you...  glad B & S ok at the scan hope in 2 weeks time squeak is less camera shy...  ..
Hows work going are you still managing to take it easy...Piper this whey powder stuff I don't carry on taking it do i ??

Michelle - Hows things did you ET go ok have you got your feet up....have you got some time off work to take things easy.... what a nice job weve got with the pessaries.... 

Caza - Hope things are going well for you hun....are you feeling any better...

Pasha - Hows it going is the house done....hows work....

Rach - Nice to have you back hun.....

Sorry if I've missed anyone love to you all.....

Deb bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello chums!!

couldnt resist a quick post to say how pleased i am for my mates puss and deb bee!

debs mate, i know its been a toughie for you,and am sending you a massive bear hug from me and nige.stoked that the little one is snuggled up inside you now. massive amounts of sticking powder and luck to you. am thinkin of you .......but soo not like that !!!

puss....honey..totally made up for you three good ones fandabidosie!!...get them all bundled in.top tastic. im grinning like a freakin looney  
thinkin of you too...with pins in your ears. best of luck for tommorow chum xxxxxx

elliebabe and jaccuzziman best wishes for tommorow!!! 

im off to visit juliet this afternoon, so will be in a quandry as to whether to slobber over the dogs or the baby first!  

take it easy girls....
much love 
our clure xxxxx 

ps...isnt it a lovely good nite treat..cyclogest up your bum....be jealous cos i get to have utrogestone up me front bum morning and nite too.....see always got to go the whole hog me!!!


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Well just heard from clinic.  4 fertilised and will have to see how they go overnight.  Booked in for ET at 12.  Saw might see you Puss.

Piper - brilliant news about your embie, you keep it warm.  Remember it only takes 1 and I feel that this one is a very small little embie and you will get your BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Caza - thanks for your thoughts, yeah 7 good, and only 2 back tomorrow and 2 to freeze.

Jacuzziman - hope your taking it easy and being pampered still.  Good luck.

Puss - well 3 is brilliant, hope you get the result you want.


All take care and good luck to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxx
elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls its busy busy busy in here all those EC and et and now Nealy all slobs like me   well had a scan last week because i was spotting they rushed me for it they did not no i was there for a scan she did not give me any pics then the midwife who i saw said i will leave that other scan for next week so i when today the waiting room were packed i the snotty nurse that scanned me said i am not scanning u again today i said it was rushed and i did not get any picture she said we don't scan for pictures i was Nealy in tears then i saw the consultant and when home pi**off sorry for moaning love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry I've not been around.

Puss, that's fantastic news about your embryos  3 out of 4 is great . I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Just to update you all,

WE ARE GETTING MARRIED
Just paid the deposit on the venue for the 15th Sept  I am hoping it will tempt fate for a  result before then (which was is what we have trying to avoid, hence, not married yet) but what the hell eh.

Love and luck to you all.

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Becca, huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!     Heres hoping that we see fab piccies of you looking beautiful in your maternity wedding dress!!! 
Puss and Ellie babe, loads of luck for et today, look after those embies!!  
Debbee, have pm'd you! But if anyone else is on the whey protein you just use it during stimms.
Clure, lovely to hear from you, sounds like you're having fun!! Have to say though have you taken the easy way out? I had a tablet for every orifice!!!!!    So glad I remembered the right one for each destination!! Think you've been already but if not please give Juliet and Corin my love and best wishes  
Rach, wheres my email ?? - still waiting!!! 
Debs and Jacuzzi man, sending you loads of     for your test this morning - have you held out from testing? Looking out for your news later today!!
Take care all
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Just picking your brains have still got niggley period type pains is this normal or am i being a paranoid idiot....  

Puss / Elliebabe - Hope everything went well hope to hear from you later.

Debs / Mel - Hope you get your BFP today....

Becca - Congratulations on the wedding      

hi to everyone will pop on later for any news.....

deb bee x x


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all

I'm afraid we got a   a few moments ago...and so I might not be on here for a while...

Good luck to you all.

Love
Debs & Warren


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi

Jacuzziman - sorry to hear your news, big hugs and kisses

Puss - hope you got on alright this morning with ET

Deb-bee - hope your keeping well and looking after that little embie

And as for me.

Well have two put back today, both grade 2, so now it's the wait, testing on 20th.

xxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Debs & Warren

I'm so sorry....theres nothing anyone can say sending you a big hug..   take extra special care of yourself and Warren thinking of you....

Deb Bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

debs and warren...really dissapointed for you guys. im  really sorry that it didnt work out for you. theres nothing that can be said that will make this any better. but sincerely i am gutted for you.x


debbie....your not bein a paranoid idiot , i had chronic abdo pains for about 4 days after , its your ovaries filling back up with blood etc. perfectly normal. so dont stress .x 

puss...dyin to know how its gone.. 

clure x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so so sorry jaccuziman   take care love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Debs and Warren, I am so sorry about your result.  Its the worse time.  Give yourself plenty of time doing what ever makes you feel better.  You will bounce back hun, I promise.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs and Warren,
So sorry to hear your news  
Sending you big (((((hugs))))))
Thinking of you
love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Debs & Warren

So sorry to hear your sad news,  take care of each other now.


We're here when you're ready..

Love Puss
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

laydees 

Did ET today and we're dead chuffed cos we've managed to get all three embies on board  

They'd all got to two cells,  but didn't ask about the grading - they looked mighty fine to us so we left it at that  

So,  all done and dusted and onto 2ww now - feet up,  remote to hand,  hot and cold running DH - great  

And cyclogest too - what more could a girl want 

Bottoms up  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss, 
Excellent news hun   
Now take care of those embies, sit back and let dh take the strain!!!!  
Sending you lots of    
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon.....

Just a quickie will catch up later...dh making me some dinner his legs have been run ragged....  mind you hes just shouted from the kitchen will a crisp sandwich do....   Jamie Oliver he isn't,,,,,but hes trying....

Puss - 3 embies on board brill news,, what you up to OH Yes you've joined the sofa club....  sure you dh will be looking after you has he got his pinny on, trying to persuade mine to wear one like our clurs nige but hes having none of it...   

Elliebabe - Hope your on sofa patrol as well,, and taking it easy...

Oops my exotic dinner is here will catch you later....

Luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Deb Bee

Crisp sandwich - luxury!
I had toast and jam.....  

x Puss


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi gals...

i had a smashing lunch too...at the haha!!!..brought to me by that delightful little fey waiter whose apron debbie  sniffed, to check if it was leather .

i saw the look of panic in his eyes as he took my order.     the bramley apple juice i had this time round was much more dull than the sarf african grape juice on our last visit  

i also  magic markered the crater in the floor with the punchline..deb bees **** fell ere dec 95 .

puss...buddy three little uns on board top news ...great stuff.... really happy for you  so you two relax and take it easy with some sofa time.

sending you guys major   

luv your mate, our clure xxx

P.S....naked man in pinny for hire..no reasonable offer turned down..contact Nige(cheap rate for Deb Bee & Puss )


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Clur - just read your post you've made me go all unnecessary.....   just out of interest how cheap is cheap.....  ...well i hope you behaved in the HaHa bar keeping up our reputation.!!!! and the year 95 are you stuck in a time warp girl.......will talk to puss we may be able to get nige on a buy on get one free offer... ..what do you reckon....

Puss - Hope your taking it easy gal....whats your dh up to spoiling you like that with toast and jam.... ..have mentioned this to my DH mind you,, was a takeaway again last night and for breakfast this morning he brought me Carrot and Orange cake....they'll be making a documentary of me the 1/2 ton woman will need a crane to get me off sofa..  

Piper - Are you at work this weekend...did you manage to find a new house i can't remember.... ... hows bubble n sqeak,, whats it like not to be able to see your toes.... 

Elliebabe - How are you also got feet up i hope,, have you got some time off work...to relax what do you do....

Caza - Hope alls well your end,, when can you have a scan again so you can get some piccies... what a prat that woman was....

Becca - Hows the wedding planning going.....

Rach - Hope your still with us... keeping an eye on us....well on Our clur really as you know i'm well behaved... 


Going to see if i can get in Doctors tomorrow to see if he will write me a sick note for next week do you think I'll get one...spoke to my boss on friday told them i wouldn't be in next week said Oh think they thought i would be even after saying before i wouldn't,,asked me what i was doing having hols or what .....****** me off abit....as I'm never off .. 
has any of you had sick notes....how long for....Sorry I'm rambling now must be lack of food...  

Catch ya later...

Double Sized Deb Bee 
x x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone is well.

Puss- hope dh is taking good care of you.

Deb-bee - take-away better than nothing, my dh been shouting from kitchen about timings on different foods - doing my head in.  But he is helping.

As for me.  Will be at home tomorrow, but got a meeting on Tuesday - don't know how I will get through it at moment.  By the way Deb-bee - I'm a rep and my area is England, Scotland and Wales.  So alot to do.  If it gets too much, will get signed off.

Anyway guys, need to ask a question.  ET was friday, so started cycylogest friday night, started with cold yesterday, then toothache, woke up this morning with earache.  Feeling really down.  Keep crying all the time, feel really depressed.  Dh keeps saying it has worked and I keep saying 2 grade 2 2 cell embies, shouldn't get hopes up.  Please help - sobbing typing this.  I know it's too early but is it the cyclogest that is making me feel sh*t.  

Sorry to put this on anyone elses shoulders, but don't know what to do with myself at moment.

xx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Yep I'm still stalking you!, got too keep an eye on my girlie's and make sure you are all behaving as I know what your like!! ( although without the help of alcohol I suspect you are a lot tamer!!!)

It sounds like you 2wwaiters are eating some exotic cuisine you really need to get those fellas better trained, take a hint from Clures book and get them to take you out! (will just grass her up though and say thats her 2nd Pub Lunch this week!!!!!) Luckily she didn't sniff anyones apron when she was out with me!

Becca - Fantastic news about the wedding hun, really thrilled for you!

I'm just back from Alton towers spa so feeling pretty chilled, although i nearly drowned in the pool! Its very difficult to swim with your arms, legs, fingers and toes crossed for your buddies!!!!!

Take care girlie's
Love rach

PS.. Yeah yeah Piper I will email you now!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie  

1st of all - As most of you know, I'm 4 days post transfer (I haven't counted actual ET day - Is this right??), I'm having a few twinges and I'm seriously bloated!!! Can't even get my clothes on  
The cyclogest/botty bullets   are giving me slight side effects - like force 10 gale wind which my DH is finding hilarious. I'm not sure how I should be feeling at the moment with regards to symptoms. I'm just enjoying having my embies on board for now and willing them to stick around to meet me  

Deb Bee - Hope you and your embie are well   Are you testing on Friday? If so I'll maybe see you in the waiting room. Fingers firmly crossed.  

Elliebabe - I have PM'd you hun.  

Puss - You've just made me want toast and jam!! Gonna send DH on a mission to the kitchen to get me some I think   Hope you're looking after yourself and you 3 precious embies.  

Jaccuziman - I have PM'd you sweetheart  

Piper and Caza - Hope you and your 'double trouble' are feelin' fine  

Juliet - You sound SOOOOO happy. I'm over the moon for you hun. Pics as soon as you get a minute PLEEEEEEEEEEASE  

Rach - How's things hun? Hope it's all gooood  

Becca = Congratulations on your engagement     Hope the weddibg plans are coming along ok,

Sorry if I missed anyone - Didn't mean to.

Love and babydust - with glue!!

Michelle and her on board entourage   xxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

deb bee... 95...well away with the fairies there wasnt i...god..i was 21 then!! sicknotes, you"ll get one no sweat tell em its for ivf, or that the cyclogests making you ill, or  you feel low. lie if you have to . ive had sicknotes and cos i dont want the nosey cows at work knowing my business i get him to put gyne op. that usually dont get any questions . tell em your back boilers playin up.

cheap..is free to a good home . can i just say that i didnt type that bit thats in red type , someone doctored my post after i had posted it, without my knowledge i hasten to add!!!

rach...oh you blabber mouth. 

ellibabe...i dont think theres anything wrong with your embryos, infact id be happy to have grade twos. you know grading counts more for freezing etc, so dont get so hung up about it.  people on this board have had failures with grade 1 eight cell and success with grade 4 2 cells. if its gonna work its gonna work.try to do as your dh says and think positive. heres  some advice from someone whose done this 3 times now, thinking it hasnt worked throughout the whole 2ww doesnt make a disapointment any easier than if you believe it has worked.
the cyclogest gives you tummy ache and wind. its probably the whole ivf treatment thats making you feel down, your hormonal girl and tired and stressed. have a cry if it helps , but also try to keep positive.best of luck chuck x

puss..hope your well mi duck xx
ttfn
clure x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

Bored bored bored - couldn't stand the sofa any longer so went to Sainsbury's this morning with DH - we know how to live it up around here you know    So now the fridge is topped up and boredom eating is now my thang...

Elliebabe - hang in there girl   those embies are absolutely fine and ladies get BFP's with embies of all different grades,  honest   I think all the drugs and stress of the treatment can make you feel down in general cos your hormones are all over the place.  I think we all have our good days and bad days on the 2ww,     for some good days for you now..


Becca - Sorry I missed your getting married post!!!!  Congratulations !!

     

All that bonking must have got you both in the mood - brilliant  


Deb Bee - can I borrow your crane when you've done with it please?  Actually the crane may not be needed,  cos the cyclogest is giving me so much wind I think I may well explode before long    
Definately go for the sick note - I'm sure there won't be a problem.    BTW - I saw the crater at Ha Ha too but I was too polite to mention it....

Clur - Your secret's out - you're one of those "ladies who lunch" aren't you - do you have a private tennis coach too?    I'm just jealous...Heinz Tomato Soup was today's offering.....    

If Nige has a gas mask I'm with Deb on the buy one get one free offer - maybe he could take our minds off food for half an hour      

Rach - Mmm, the spa sounds lovely - hope you're all relaxed now and thanks for ratting on Clur and thinking of your 2ww buddies      

Michelle - yup - the wind,  terrible isn't it - even the cat left the room this afternoon..  
Toast & jam is real comfort food isn't it - nearly as good as treacle sponge & custard,  but didn't think DH would attempt that....

Hi there Piper, Pasha, Caza - how's life in twins-ville this weekend?  Oh lord - DH's just set off the smoke-alarm cooking (cremating?) tea...  going to have to go

ttfn
Puss x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All....

Well between us all we could go hot air ballooning....  my dh just looks at me disgusted.... ...and apart from all the food i've been eating my stomachs well bloated...have been wearing jogging bottoms why there called jogging bottoms I'll never know never been jogging in mine.... 

Clur - Agree with Puss well go for the 2 for 1 offer,, your getting far to used to eating out ...are you back on nights....

Puss - Mate i had tomato soup yesterday nice to know they all try new things...  ...hope your behaving when you back at work...

Elliebabe - Your not going mad, its all very emotional and we all have ups and downs my dh thinks i switch from one twin to the other,, being tearful is expected and does us good getting it all out... can't you get time off from work rearrange your meeting tues hun....

Michelle - Sounds like were all windy bloaters....  ...is your dh looking after you....yep I'll be there fri...with everything crossed.....

Rach _ Thanks for grassing on our clur... .. we need to watch what shes up to ,, someone needs to keep an eye on her....

Hi Piper , Caza , Becca , hope your all well.....

Deb Bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello

yes im soooooooo bored too...infact rating my trumps has become my only interest. i thought the metformin gave you wind but cyclogest....phwooor   . im proud to say i hum . even worse than the dogs after eating a stuffed pigs hoof...or cows..well some dead thing.( see even the dogs eat well.)
have any of you noticed that as soon as you stick it in you want to trump or do a number 2......ive toyed with swallowing it....but perhaps not 

sorry gals but im the queen of tub thumpers, belt is on its last notch.  im back at work on tues..and no nites!!! just know me work pants aint gonna fit 

puss...sainsburys..thats for those with lots o cash..bit like waitrose.
ive been craving chinese food all week..think dr zhao has been impregnating her pins with msg....had one on thurs after visiting juliet and corin and mark. that child is scrumptious...so cute i could eat him.....god im food obsessed.
no tennis coach im afraid....that wud mean exercise, urghh.


im sorry this post is in incredibly bad taste...
cant help it...im goin crayzeee

clure x

hey becca huge congrats on your forthcoming nuptuals....nice one


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Just saw your post Cluuure hon and you had me in fits  
I'm glad things are going ok for you. 

Had a thought too!! If any countries declare war on us we could send our troops over armed with Cyclogest. I'm sure they'd surrender to our boys when the 'trumping' commenced!! PHOAR!!!  

Up yer bum!!  

Love and Babydust

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks for putting me straight.  Think I was just feeling sorry for myself.  DH has put me on complete rest and watching his cleaning, cooking etc etc got me down.  I know I should be enjoying it.

Anyway in a better frame of mind now.  Going dentist in morning and going to get my filling sorted, then if I still feel sh*t, then going to doctors and getting signed off.  Took last wed-fri as holiday and haven't had any time off since last march.  So I deserve it.

Again girls, thanks, I needed someone to smack me round the face a bit and say sort yourself out ( in the nicest possible way).  I know I am lucky to have to embies and I am looking after them now.

Will catch you all tomorrow and promise I will be happier.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone..... here comes the extra long post that you've not seen for some time.......

PUSS..... 3 embies on board.... amazing!! So so pleased for you. How's DH treating you? I'm sure by the end of the week you'll have got him preparing 3 course meals for you ....... if he's not burnt the house down!! In the end I did the cooking myself because couldn't relax on the sofa knowing he was going to wreck my kitchen!! I was on beans on toast on my 2ww...... and he still hadn't mastered the microwave by then..... and still hasn't..... Take care of yourself .... 

MICHELLE ..... the cyclogest..... great isn't it? I finally got to pay my DH back on those ..... I've never laughed so much in my life. His face was a picture ..... pure disgust  Take care.... look after those embies 

MEL N PHIL ......   

PIPER ..... Pleased to hear B+S are true to form and up to their usual tricks  I know exactly what you mean about antenatal care ..... I'm having the same problems. Drives you  doesn't it? Think we get spoilt at CARE. Hope you're feeling well .....take care 

BAILEYPIPPIN..... great to hear from you. You sound so so happy  Bet you've got a grin from ear to ear and rightly so..... would love to see you both at the HA HA if you can make it. If not.... can you get a piccie for us to see? Speak soon .... take care 

RACH..... Alton Towers Spa...... sounds absolutely bliss..... hope you're fully relaxed and chilled 

DEB BEE.... How you doing? Get yourself to the DOCS .... I'm sure they'll sign you off. Mine signed me off from ET until a week after my result. Tell them about your treatment and how vulnerable you feel.... and how the medication and bloating is making you feel s**t. I'm sure they'll understand..... and it's such a relief knowing you can relax without thinking about work. Take it easy sweetie .... 

CAZA.... how are you? Bet you feel really angry about the scan don't you? I would too..... especially after all that you've been through. Have you got a date for the next one? What would happen if you went back to your GP? Would they show any understanding of why you need this scan? If so.... surely they can reffer you for one can't they? Apart from that.... how are you feeling? Have you turned the corner yet? Are you feeling better? Take care 

ELLIEBABE ..... Good luck for the 20th..... keep em warm 

BECCA..... Weddings..... love em   CONGRATULATIONS Have you been out buying loads of magazines? It's so exciting isn't it? The best bit is trying on loads and loads of wedding dresses .... keep us up to date with all the plans won't you?

CLURE..... you sound on top form...... so..... might catch you out and about sampling local cuisines will we? We'll have to watch you! Not thinking of doing a pub guide are you?  You could even take Deb Bee along with you...... I'll look for the stamp on the floor  Hope you're well.... take care sweetie 

JACCUZIMAN .... Sorry ..... look after yourself.... plenty of TLC xxx

Well..... We're fine and so are Tick and Tock. Went for a scan on Friday..... what a nightmare . We had to wait 2 hours before we got to see the Consultant.... and when we did.... he said we couldn't have a scan     We were livid and went ballistic. When he finally stopped deciding to play God with us.... we got the scan.... though have little opinion of the woman doing the scan either. It was like trying to get blood out of a stone.... just hope that our next experience is a more positive one. They are querying whether they are identical or not !! Don't understand how myself.... but will find out on 24th of March at next scan..... and what sex they are..... can't wait   House is coming on really well. Hubby's working so hard bless him. Nearly finished bathroom..... then need to rip out stairs and then do lounge / dining area. We're getting there..... hopefully all complete by time Tick and Tock arrive !

Well..... better disappear ......

Will keep my eye on all of you! Those on 2ww.... take it easy.... thinking about you! Keeping everything crossed and double crossed for you

   ​    ​Speak soon

Love Pasha xxx Sorry if missed anyone ..... not intentional


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Good morning all!
Hope you're all surviving the 2ww - at least you're all in good company!! 
Sending you lots of     
Pasha, glad you finally got your scan - yes, you could have id twins as one of the embies could have split. They should looking to see if each bubba has its own placenta and sac. If they have their own and are non id like mine then they are called dichorionic / diamniotic, I think if they are id twins they are monochorionic/amniotic! hope this helps. On my scan pics you can clearly see the separate sacs - have a good look at yours!
Caza, can't believe that they're being so horrid! Hope you manage to get more piccies somehow!
To Clure, Debbee, Puss, Ellibabe and Michelle.. I am keeping as much as possible crossed for you and sending you lots of   , Bubble and Squeak would like some company!!
We're all doing well and its very strange to have a huge fat belly thats solid (ususlly its very jelly like!!!!), Am off to the physio today as have pains in my pubic bones and hips and basically I'm a bit like an old woman!!! 
Rach, thanks for the eventual email!!!! nice to know i'm so easily forgotten!! 
Take care all of you
love Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls nice to hear from u pasha well after that crap scan i complained to the hospital and i got another scan yesterday the consultant was lovely i could see both bubbas bouncing about it was brill and he said he would expect them to come as early as 34 weeks but thats a guide line i am still being sick they just keep saying its because its twins. any way hope all your embies r tucked up warm and good luck love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All

Hope you've all had your valentines   cards and hopefully some pressies...   from your loved ones and your DH  

Caza - Good news on your scan i should think they did give you another one..

Piper - Nice to hear from you were begining to think you'd escaped.. 

Pasha - Sounds like things a coming along nicely for you... and the house would it have been easier to have built it from scratch... 

Puss - Have pm'd you bout weds....

Michelle - hows things on the trumpy front.... ... are you off work,,what do you do...or are you a laydee of leisure....sorry if to many questions....

Elliebabe - Did you rearrange your meeting for today ?? hope your feeling better...

Gotta dash brekkie ready will do more personals later..

Love to everyone.. 

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all

Caza - glad to see you scan went well, take care of them little bundles of joy

Piper- I'm sure you look lovely with your bump

MrsCarter - Hope Thursday brings you joy, fingers and toes crossed for you xxxx

Puss- hope you taking good care of all your embies

Deb-bee - Hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad.

And as for me, getting very bored.,  Got signed off from work yesterday until 21st as just couldn't stop crying all weekend and yesterday.  Feel better today.

All take care 

xx
Elliebabe


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi

just to let you know we got our third negative result yesterday , and as a result are not persuing anymore treatment.
please NO sympathy posts.



good luck everyone else.

claire


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry ruby74 i will still give u sympathy even though u r not having TX its still the same feeling when its negative just curious on the ingredients lol when is the test day for all u girls on the 2ww love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Any ideas have still got stomach ache and uncomfortable when i wee (sorry if TMI)...
is this ok ?

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Clure - won't give sympathy just B**l*cks, Sh*i, Bl**dy Bug**ring H*ll really Pi**ed of for you!

Deb Bee - think the pain is pretty normal I had it both times, something to do with your folllies filling back up with blood, but do check with one of the nurses!

just wanted to wish all you 2wwwaiters lots of luck cos I'm suspecting that some of you test this week, thinking of you girls XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Lots of love
Rach


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hiya everybody

Just wanted to wish everybody best of luck with your tx.  Warren and I are doing ok and we are looking forward to a trip to Spain in April.  

Am sending you all lots and lots of babydust and xxxxxx

Lots of love
Debs

xxxxxxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Clur - I definately echo Rach's sentiments mate....nuff said...

Deb - Got DH's call this morning,  you poor thing sounds like you've had a rotten night - hope they've sussed something out to make you more comfortable now.  I've put the false moustaches away for now - we'll find you some other leather apron's to sniff when you feel up to it...

Rach - thanks for your good luck wishes - my test's Monday but trying not to think about it... 

Elliebabe - how are you feeling now?  Hope your cold's clearing up and you're feeling a bit more upbeat - think it was a good move to get signed off  - I've taken leave this time to put work right out of my mind so it can't stress me out  

Hi Piper - did the physio appointment help with the aches and pains?  If not I was wondering if Dr Zhao could help at all with it - she was asking how you were getting on when I last went.      How's the house buying going - have you exchanged on the new nest yet?

Caza - pleased to hear the consultant was nice this time and they've finally done you a scan you're happy with, it must have put your mind at rest.  How many weeks are you now?  

Pasha - hey this house sounds like it's going to be a candidate for one of these glossy magazines when it's finished - with you & DH looking radiant with two spotless twinlets,  all looking calm, beautiful and stress free,  eating designer food with flowers on every available surface.....           Glad to hear it's going well - DH must be very clever to be doing all that!  Mine's just attempting to build his first wall in our outhouse at the moment - it's taking him ages,  but I have to say - it certainly looks like a wall which is more than I could do.....perhaps I should start calling him Hadrian....        

Becca - how goes it your end?  Definately get the wedding magazines out - if nothing else it's great fun spotting all the dresses you really really hate  

Michelle - how are you?  Hope the wind has subsided - mine seems back under control now - DH was threatening to make me sleep with my   out of the window...  charming...  

Debs - hi there just caught your post,  thanks for your good wishes.  The holiday sounds like a great idea  

Well, I think today's 6 days past xfer & nothing much to report symptom-wise.  Had some twinges down below Sun/Mon but nothing now other than slightly sore boobs from the cyclogest.  What fun they are...  
We went to Bakewell yesterday morning for a mooch around.  I had a HUGE piece of cake and a hot chocolate (to keep my strength up   ) then bought a bottle of whiskey for DH and a knitting pattern - don't laugh,  just shows how bored I am!    

Thank god a large box of Thorntons turned up for Valentines day yesterday - to keep me on an even keel  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Clure (or should I say parpy girl) Nice to hear your in good spirits    I love it when the tone is lowered    I shall do my best to take this thread to new depths.

Puss, I am thinking of you and really hope you get a BFP  

Deb Bee, (another parpy girl), hope you are feeling better.  I dont really know what your discomfort could be, I hope you have got some reassurance from CARE.

Thanks for your congrats.  I am getting really nervous    Is that normal?  I am frightened of changing our happy life and getting married will be tempting things to go wrong.  I have not had a good time with relationships in the past which has caused me to be VERY independant in the last few years or so.  Oh I know I am just being silly  

I hope all you other lovely ladies are doing  

Take care girlies.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Went to the dr's well dragged by my other half...and had my belly felt and boy what a belly didn't want her to press to hard could have be dangerous for her... ...she took my temp and said it was up more than it should be ... then did a wee sample nice...which she dipsticked and matched the colour of the dipstick to what looked like a paint colour chart... ...to tell me I'd got a water infection.... ....... ended up my dh shoving me in bed allday with the hose pipe stuck in my mouth cause i'd got to have lots of fluids.. ...
      test day coming up soon and have to say I'm bricking it,, want it come but don't want it come as afraid of what they may say.....anyways better get this hose pipe stuffed back in my mouth before dh catches me....catch you later ..

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to update you on me and my onboard entourage.
Not really any symptoms to speak of except VERY sore (.)(.) and a few slight twinges. Getting really nervous about test day. eeeeeeeeeeek  

Hope all you other 2ww'ers are doing ok and I have EVERYTHING crossed for all of you.  

All you lucky ladies with BFP's - Hope all is well and you're looking forward to meeting your precious bundles.  

Everyone else - Hope you're all doing ok and looking after yourselves.  

Sorry for not doing personals but I'm super tired. I've been working through my 2ww. I'm a sales manager for a marketing company where I have to meet strict targets and am in charge of a team of 10. Working 11am - 8pm is killing me. My week is flying by though....... At least I have Friday off though - test day. 

Lots of Love and Babydust

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Ooooh there are so many waiting for results    there has to be some BFPs in there girls so hang on in there  

Sending you all loads of   vibes.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Deb Bee - How's the waterworks today - hope all the flushing's doing the trick and making you feel a bit better .    Has DH disconnected the hose or is he still force watering you?  They call it water torture in some countries you know......    

Michelle - You sound like a very busy lady    Well, fraid I spoke too soon yesterday - the wind's back with a vengence today      DH is going to leave home at this rate  

Anyway - just wanted to wish you both tons of good luck for your tests tomorrow - I'm hoping & praying for BFP's for both of you: 

                    
        
                    


Becca - hi there - you're not being silly,  it's natural to be nervous about getting married when you're already happy together. DH & I were together for 6 years before we took the plunge,  but I can fully recommend it.  It didn't change us, just made the "us" bit feel stronger - come on in the water's lovely 

Elliebabe - how are you doing?  

Big   to everyone else!

Hey I've just been watching the news to see the British girl's won a silver medal in the skeleton bob event (ie. down the ice track, face down on a tea tray...) Well done to her and all that but all I could think of when watching was - bet that'd be an absolute killer with sore boobs.....    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just popped on to wish Debbee and Michelle lots of luck for tomorrow!
Will be watching out for your results and hoping for    
   
Good luck girlies!
Puss and Ellie babe are you both hanging in there?
love and babydust
Piper xx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All

Yeah I'm feeling better, now on antibiotics, checked with clinic and I can have these ones.  Have felt totally sh*t this week but hopefully on the mend.

So glad got signed off work, couldn't have handled chatting to customers with sort boobs and hormonal changes.  This has been stressful - all the drugs and mood swings etc.  Hope its works.

Deb-bee - Good luck for tomorrow  

MrsCarter - Good luck for tomorrow  

Puss - Are you testing Monday?  I am but will be 9.30 waiting for Dr Shaker.  

Thanks Piper for your kind words.

Anyway else, please take care.

xxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thankyou for all the positive vibes .....

Must have worked as I've just got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I know it's early days yet but I'm just enjoying my moment  

Back to do personals later 

Love Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your  Mrs Carter - So so very happy for you, you deserve it.

Elliebabe xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Congratulations Michelle!
So very pleased for you and dh!!  
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations mrs carter         love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations Michelle!

So pleased for you both!

Puss
xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Congratulations Michelle....

       


Deb Bee x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well Guys I'm Borderline.....so have got to go for bloods again on monday,,, so please keep everything crossed for me....

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debs,
I'll tie myself in knots for you hun! Everything crossed as much as poss!
Did they tell you what your level was? Hope that little embie was a late implanter and that your level soars by monday!   
Love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi deb bee i will keep my fingers crossed too good luck love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

hi Girls

Michelle - Excellent news well done

Deb Bee - Oh Hun thats so stressfull lets hope the little guy on his own is a late implanter and your levels have gone through the roof on monday, take it steady over the weekend and remember sheffield do test very early so there is still a chance

Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Deb Bee

Can imagine how stressful the weekend waiting is going to be.  
I so hope beanies a late implanter and all will be well on the re-test  
Just keep thinking positive - he's got this far so he's a little fighter 

Love
Puss
x


----------



## sharon-Andrew (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Michelle

New to this site.

Well done sweetie.  You must be soooo pleased.  Congratulations.

Hope I'm as lucky as you.

Take care.
SharonXX


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Deb-bee - you hold in there for a more positive result on Monday.  Good Luck but you don't need it because I know the outcome is going your way.


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind wishes,  

Deb Bee - I REALLY hope all is well and your levels go through the roof. I'll more than likely see you at the clinic on Monday. Just take heart that you didn't get a negative result babe. Take care of yourself and stay sane over the weekend.
Fingers firmly crossed for you hun.

Love and glue

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Deb Bee.....

Thinking about you ....... hold on in there ....... take it easy this weekend ......   
Take care sweetie   

Hi everyone...... hope you're all well  

Catch up with you on Monday

Lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Mrs Carter....

 ..... you must be  

Take care

Pasha xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning girlies!
Just popped on to say..
Puss, Sending you lots of     for tomorrows test!
Debbee, Have been sending you lots of doubling vibes  Have everything crossed for a high hcg in the morning!
Elliebabe, good luck for your test in the morning   
A full house of BFP's tomorrow would make my day      
I must admit I admire your restraint as as you know I'm a compulsive tester and both times I had to do a test before Cares!!!
Sending you all lots of love and luck
Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning all...

Getting very nervous now.  Other than a bit of pain down below last Sun/Mon I've had no real symptoms to speak of other than slightly sore boobs & bouts of extremely wicked wind,  both of which will be the cyclogest no doubt.  I know not everyone gets any early symptoms but I think i'd feel less worried if I didn't feel so "normal"...  So, praying for a lovely surprise tomorrow - please let it work this time.. 

Deb Bee - how are you doing?  Hope the water infection has eased and you're a bit more comfortable down below now.  Is DH still keeping you well watered?  I'm sending you loads of positive vibes for tomorrow - I really hope the levels have risen loads and a BFP is confirmed   

Piper - I didn't realise you did a sneaky hpts before Care's blood test!  What day did you do it last time?  I've got a FR one sitting in the bathroom but I've been ignoring it cos I just assumed it would be too early to detect anything with a urine test!  Oh dear,  you've started me off there...to test or not to test.... 

Elliebabe - Hi there - hope you're still on the mend too.  Bet you're like a cat on hot bricks for tomorrow as well.  You're in good company, hun - it's enough to send you to the funny farm isn't it...  We'll be in with the general early queue I think so will probably miss you but wishing you tonnes of luck hun    


Everyone - thanks so much for all your support and positive vibes!  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls good luck for tomorrow i did a few hpt as well   could not wait speak to u all tomorrow deb bee i hope your levels have gone sky high love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
Don't do it!!!!   
I'm an evil hpt queen and you mustn't listen to me!! I had cheap acon sticks that detect 10ml of hcg. I tested every day to watch the hcg leave my system and then prayed for a line to return!! This time it did - even though the first line would not be visible to the normal human eye!!!  Even though it was a neg on first cycle - I still kept hoping that the official test would be different!
Hoping and praying for you tomorrow hun!!!
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all doing ok and not going too barmy 

Deb Bee - have everything crossed that your levels have rocketed!

Puss and Elliebabe - Best of luck for BFPs 

Michelle - hope your levels are climbing nicely


will be thinking of you all and constanty checking the board

Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just popped on to wish Deb Bee, Puss and Elliebabe       Positive vibes for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you all.
I'm at the clinic tomorrow also... I'll be the one with the green teddy bear ... He's my lucky IVF bear. Say hi if you feel up to it.

     

....Also, a big hi and a hug   to everyone else. Hope you're all well.

Love and Dust to everyone

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just popped on.

Well it's that day tomorrow and I am really nervous, must be sending DH round the bend.

Puss, Deb - good luck for tomorrow and positive vibes being sent to you both.  Hope you both get the results you want. a very big BFP

MrsCarter - hope your results are good tomorrow.

I'll be there at 9.30, so if I see anyone, I will be the nervous wreck with toothache still.

All take care and ttfn.

xxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Laydees

Well thats 3 of us with nervous dispositions... ...just wanted to say to Puss and Elliebabe lots of          vibes for tomorrow..... and hope we all get    ...

Michelle hope your levels are through the roof .. 

Love to everyone else......

Deb Bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning

Ros has just rung me to say it's a low positive (HCG 7) - so we're still in limbo till Wed when they retest  
Please would you keep your fingers crossed for a little while longer!!    

Deb Bee/Elliebabe - thinking of you both & praying you get BFP's     

Michelle - nice to meet you & ted this morning - hope all was well with your 2nd test  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well Ros has just rung me too:  Very low positive, 2.4, so don't hold out much hope but will be back on Wednesday.

Good Puss for Wednesday.

Good luck Debs

Hope your count went up Michelle


xxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss, Elliebabe,
Can't believe it! Am sending you more     , Really hope that you've both got a late implanter on board.
Sending you both bucketloads of babydust, glue and love 
love Piper xx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss  elliebabe sending u loads of     and glue luve caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well

Looks like were all in the same boat I've moved from borderline to Low Positive.. ... so like Puss and Elliebabe can we keep everything crossed and have lots of       vibes please....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee,
That sounds like its going in the right direction hun! Will keep everything crossed for you still and send you lots of    
love Piper xx


----------



## rooster (Jan 3, 2006)

Huge congrats on all the BFPs!!! Puss, Ellie and Deb - hope those levels keep on rising.  Well done everyone!


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Can't beleive your all in the same boat! 

I know how your feeling girls because I was like this with my first cycle and its incredibly stressful! I have everything I own crossed for you all that it all turns out better on wednesday!

Deb Bee - have they told you your levels hun?

Love and sticky vibes to you all
Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

All three in the same boat - what's the chances of that!!  

Deb Bee - DH & I are really really chuffed to hear your levels are going up - you've definately got a little fighter in there like we said   Bet your back feels much better this afternoon  

Knowing you're going in the right direction has made me feel much better about my result today, hope Elliebabe feels the same - we've got to stay positive!  (no pun intended   )

Let's hope for 3 out of 3 on Wed now      

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi All.

Can you someone answer me a questions, because you girls are making me feel more optimistic for wed but when I spoke to Ros, she told me not to get hopes up,  But a low positive must mean there is something there.  Sorry if I am being nieve!!!!

Also what time are you there on Wed, as they managed without Dr Shaker this morning, so I will try and get there early and see you all.

All take care and yes I am now more positive.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks for the positive vibes girls. My levels have risen to 59 today. Apparently that's fairly good.   Got to go back next Monday for more bloods.

Puss - Lovely to meet you this morning. Hope your levels soar on Wednesday   

Deb Bee - May your levels also continue to rise    Your embie is a right little fighter!!

Ellie - Positive vibes to you also for Wednesday.

Fingers firmly crossed for all 3 of you.

      

Love and TONS of glue

Michelle xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Elliebabe

I think Ros's advice is very sensible and I'm certainly trying to prepare myself for bad news (much like I was doing before I got the result), but Deb Bee's result today is showing there's still hope so I'm grabbing at that for now 

Let's keep our chins up  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Feeling really frustrated for you ...... sincerely keeping everything crossed and sending you lots of    ​
And lots of super glue and sticky stuff​
Hold on in there girlies........                ​
Thinking of you

Lots of love

Pasha xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

To Elliebabe, Puss and Debbee,
The best advice i've seen in this situation is
Prepare yourself for the worst but Hope for the best!    
Elliebabe from what I understand a low hcg indicates that an embryo has started to implant, sometimes it can go onto develop and at others it doesn't make it and is known as a biochem. 
At another clinic a consultant has been known to air the opinion that it usually takes 3 goes to be successful at ivf - a negative cycle, a biochem, and a positive!
I'm hoping and praying that all 3 of you get that well deserved positive result on Wednesday      Will be thinking of you all tomorrow.
Lots of love, luck and baby glue
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All...... 

Well still got everything crossed...    for us all....can't beleive were all in the same position .....have got to go back to work tomorrow which I'm not looking forward to.. ...

Just want to wish Puss n Elliebabe lots of    for your bloods tomorrow....
have got to go for bloods on Monday.....


Sorry no personals will get round to doing them... ...Hope everyone else is ok sending lots of  

Luv

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Just wondered how you all feel about the meet on Saturday?
I know all 3 of you must be incredibly stressed and on tenterhooks and don't know what you feel like doing Saturday.
Would you rather reschedule for a few weeks time when your embies are more firmly in place or do you still want to go ahead this week?
Sending      for Puss and Elliebabe for tomorrow
  for Debbee for Monday
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Piper

I'm definately still up for doing this Saturday if everyone else is    

The way I look at it is if it's good news at that point then fantastic,  but if it isn't then I'll be ready for a large glass of wine & a sniff of a leather apron..

Think we'd need to excuse Deb Bee from any acrobatics with the wine bucket this time though.... 

If we go then you're very welcome to use the "DH taxi service" from here like last time if you wish  

What does everyone else think?

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm still up for it if you lot feel up to it! will leave it up to the concensus

Puss and ellie Best of luck for icreased levels today


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Morning laydees

Thanks so much for all your     - it seems to be working so far!

Paula's just rung to say my levels from this morning's test have gone up to 19.  
She said it's encouraging that the number's have doubled in the right time frame,  but they're still very low for 14 days past transfer, so we're not out of the woods yet..  

So we test again next Wednesday and see how it's going at that point...  
Where there's life there's hope        

Deb Bee - snap!   

Elliebabe - i'm really hoping it's good news for you today as well     

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
I'm so pleased for you! That embies definitely going in the right direction!    
Would love to use the taxi service again if thats ok - it looks like there'll be no sniffing the apron for you or Debbee!!
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss i am so happy for u glad there going up i will send u some more     congrats on your   love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Great news Puss very encouraging that they've doubled! look forward to seeing you for a bit of apron sniffing on saturaday and will maybe have a glass of wine for you all as the only one thats not pregnant!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss - Yippeeee thats fantastic news its all going in the right direction...  ...really pleased for you...will keep sending each other lots of       

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls


Great news Puss, hope it carries on rising.  Good luck to you.

Deb bee - You too!!!  good luck

but as for me all over.  Mine has gone right down now.  So going to book holiday and then go back in June/July time.

Sorry but not up for socialising at moment, but keep me in mind for next time.

Good luck to you all.

xxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

so sorry elliebabe  for u love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Elliebabe 

 So sorry to hear your news 

Thinking of you - take care.

Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone .....

ELLIEBABE ....... Sorry to hear ....... booking a well deserved holiday..... what a good idea!. Hope you get lots of pampering in a luxurious setting ...... take care x

PUSS ..... Excellent news ...... sounding increasingly more promising as the days pass by . Still sending you lots of super glue and lots of sticky stuff though 

DEB BEE ..... You too sweetie  ...... sending you super glue and sticky stuff as well 

       ​
TO BOTH OF YOU​
As for Saturday ....... glad you brought it up Piper as was wondering the same. I don't mind what happens ..... it's a busy and stressful time ......and it's understandable if some would rather postpone it until another time ..... but if not .... that's fine too. I'll go along with whatever's decided. As long as we get to meet at some point ..... that's all that matters as I'd love to see you all again 

Keep us informed as to what the general concensus of opinion is ........

Love to you all

Pasha xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Elliebabe

Thinking of you,, so sorry elliebabe...sending you a big  ...take care of yourself hun...

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Elliebabe, 
So sorry to hear your news, Sending you huge (((((hugs))))))
Take care hun
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

So Sorry ellibabe enjoy your holiday and then decide whats next!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Well,
For Saturday it looks like me, Puss, Rach and Pasha are definite. Debbee how do you feel? I'm quite happy to go ahead as planned (weather permitting - have got snow at the mo!!)
Puss, can you remind me what time are we booked for? Rach, will you remember the vouchers? Anyone else let us know if you want to join us!
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Think Deb Bee's in too - got mail last night,  so we're up to 5  
Room for a few more ladies if anyone fancies it - table's booked for 1pm on Saturday.

Piper - Hope the snow clears up "over the tops",  we want to see you and the bump!  If you can get to mine about 12 - 1215 ish, DH will taxi us down to Ha Ha for about 1230 & pick us up when we call later.  Deb Bee's booked for the taxi service too  - that's if she finds her way back to my house - we're thinking of putting marshalls with flags on the main road for her...   

Keep getting AF type twinges down below, so getting plenty of exercise dashing to loo to check if anything's happening - Deb Bee reckons we could make Olympic Knicker Checking a new event.... 

Going to see Dr Zhao's at teatime to see if she can help the bean settle in  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All

Yep I'm defo up for saturday going to take a ball of wool with me so I can find my way home... ... have also got Af pains so my knickers are not sure whether they should be up or down.... ...lets just hope we don't get no more snow or I could become Oates from the scott experidtion...  

Looking forward to seeing everyone again,, sure there must be other lurkers out there who wish to come....its a very sober affair.... 

Catch you late as I'm at work.....having a crafty peek at you lot....

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
Debbee, Great news that you're coming too - Puss is dead easy to find and if you get lost they do offer a search and rescue service   
 still snowing here i'm afraid!   
Hope it stops and thaws by tomorrow!

love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Just popped in to see how everyone is. I'm also up for meeting tomorrow afternoon if there's still enough places left   Should be fun and just the light relief I need.
I need to do something with myself! I had a slight bleed yesterday (2 clots TMI) along with quite a bad cramping feeling. Called the clinic and Paula told me to try and relax as even if I went in to see them, there wasn't anything they'd be able to do. She also said it can be quite normal to have a small bleed at this point. I'm back on Monday for another HCG blood test. Fingers crossed all is well.
Luckily I haven't had any more bleeding and the tummy cramps are back to 'normal'.

Elliebabe - I am sorry about your result. Hope your holiday helps you and your DH  

Puss - Great news about your increased levels. Onwards and upwards hun  

Deb Bee - Onwards and upwards for your levels too  

Everyone else - Hope you're all fine and dandy  I'll attempt some more personals later - Feel like I need to have a nap cos I'm feeling REALLY tired.

Lots of love and hugs

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there laydees

Very much looking forward seeing you tomorrow - as sober as a nun unfortunately,  so pudding may be called for (very poor subsitute...) 

Ha Ha Bar table is booked for 1pm,  meet downstairs like last time - DH taxi should get us there for about 1230ish...

Michelle - we'd love to see you tomorrow - there's plenty of room  

Piper - Hoping the snow's all melted so you can come out to play - will pm you my phone no in case you decide it looks too risky without snow-shoes, sled and huskies 

Deb "I may be some time..." Bee - Flag warden's posted,  police helicopter notified and the drive has been widened specially - if you aim to get here somewhere between 12 & 1215 that would be just fine and dandy..  

Rach - Can I sit next to you so I can sniff your Sarf African please 

Pasha - Cant wait to see you & bump - will you be doing the orange juice trick again this time  

Elliebabe - how are you doing?  Hope you've managed to find a great holiday to recharge your batteries  

Debs - Hi there - how are you?  

Caza - Hope the sickness is easing now - have a good weekend  

Becca - how's wedding plans going?  Have you decided whether you want a big do,  a little one,  or even just you, him and Elvis and the Chapel of Lurve in Vegas... 

Well,  my car's in for it's MOT first thing in the morning,  so pray it doesn't fail girls,  or DH will be taxi-ing us to Ha Ha in his car..  Unfortunately it's a two seater - Piper, Bubble & Squeak will be OK,  but Deb Bee & I will have to cling to the roof....  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss - I'm not wing walking on no car.... ...besides the roof wouldn't take it...will get to yours sometime hopefully tomorrow try for between 12 n 12:15... 

Michelle - Plenty of room tomorrow, be nice to see you,, hope you got some sleep you obviously need it... your embie was probably makin sure it was well snuggled in so was diggin with a spade..... 

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the gang tomorrow .... try to keep me n puss out the toilets this knicker checking is giving me a bad back.....

deb bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi again girls,

Couldn't manage to get off to sleep despite being super tired. I can't win  

What time should I get myself to the HA HA bar tomorrow? Whereabouts will we be meeting once there?? As I've only ever met Deb Bee and Puss I don't want to be stood there like a lost sheep!!!! LOL  

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Michelle - As long as i don't get lost... .. well be lurking inside near the door me and puss will look out for you...do you know where ha ha is....

luv
deb bee 
x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

HI Michelle

Aim to get there for about 1245 and we'll be there to grab you  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone ....

Michelle ...... don't worry about standing there like a lost sheep ...... because I'll be doing the same   even though I've met everyone before    

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow and catching up.  Gosh it's going to be a sober affair isn't it? No doubt I'll do something stupid  (which won't be difficult as I've been doing it all week) to keep you all amused   No promises though - BUT I certainly won't be up staging Deb Bee with the ice bucket manoeuvre  

Hope you are all well. 

Puss ...... I'm intrigued ...... what kind of car has hubby got then?   You're not another secret POSH bird with a flash motor are you?  Come on .... a two seater .... got to be a sporty little number 
Hold on tight Deb Bee ...... 

Well .... better go and see what's occurring downstairs ..... the moggies are going mental ..... think it's mad half hour time     Does anyone else's' moggies do the same or am I giving off some wappy vibes that the cats are picking up on? You don't have to answer that ........  

See you all tomorrow at HA HA ...... please shout me over if I have a vacant expression on my face  
Hope everyone else is well ..... have a lovely weekend.


Lots of love 
Pasha xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Pasha - Puss's DH two seater sporty numbers probably a Tandem...  ...gosh can see myself hanging on to the handle bars.... 

deb bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'll be there for 12:45 then. I know where the HA HA bar is. I've been known to stagger out of there in the past.  

Looking forward to it  

Love Michelle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

OK your all barking and I'm having 2nd thoughts about lunching with a load of hormonal women! Only joking girls see you there!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, Rach has thoroughly checked the weather for me and has guaranteed that i will have a weather free journey!!! 
So I shall set off and see what happens - I'm sure it'd be fine if there weren't these silly hills inbetween!
See you all soon
love Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls hope u all have a fab day maybe i will come next time when i am not as sick love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Caza - aw we'll miss you  - hope those twinlets stop making you feel so icky soon!
We'll have an OJ for you  

love 
puss
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Oh I'm sooooo full.....

Have to report that the waiter was apronless this time    but our blushes were not spared as Pasha sang like a canary and asked if he recognised us from last time    

He looked most relieved that we were on nothing stronger than orange & mango juice this time, which  meant that his ice bucket was spared too.. 

Had a fab time girls and I hope you all get home safely  

Retiring to the sofa now  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello girls,
It was lovely to see you all again and glad I had some company on the oj today!!
Puss, just to let you know i'm home safe and sound
Thanks for a great afternoon, you were great company
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well laydee's ...sounds like we all made it home safe and sound...had a fab afternoon and enjoyed catchin up with everyone and some expanding tummys.. .pasha hope you've got your bra off now and feel more comfortable... ...michelle glad you popped in shame you couldn't stay....Gosh I've got stomach ache and I didn't have a puddin....Rach proud of you and your puddin eatin....am also on the sofa puss feel a nap coming on.. ...my dh has just had toast for tea.... ...may have room for chocolate later though.... ...piper glad your home safe n sound certainly different all of us on orange....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for a fab afternoon it was lovely to see you all, I ended up having a nap when i got in i felt that stuffed  and didn,t even have room for any chocolate, although I'm sure i could have stuffed a few thorntons in if there'd been any in the house!

Look forward to seeing you the next time!

best of luck to Puss Deb bee and Michelle for increased levels this week

Love Rach


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Glad to hear you had a great time yesterday.  Hopefully I will join you next time.  

Feeling better now and have got over the shock.  Will be back in June to try again but will keep an eye out on what you are all doing.  Going on holiday in May to Italy.

Deb-bee  Good luck for tomorrow, hope your levels go through the roof.

Puss - good luck for Wed, again hope your levels are through the roof.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just a quickie, as i dragged my bump to work today!! 
Debbee, sending you lots and lots of      for tomorrow! Really hope those levels are sky high tomorrow! 

love Piper xxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Sorry didn't log on yesterday, but couldn't drag my lardy backside off the sofa ..... I was shattered!  

It was lovely to see you all and have a good chin wag  

Rach ...... as I passed Thorntons on the way back to the car I thought about you ..... I'd have been proud of you if you'd got home and managed to squeeze another chocolate in ..... a proper chocoholic !!!!

Piper ..... how did work go today? Hopefully not too stressful.  Get that belt on ..... if not .... don't forget ...... there's always the boob tube   Oooooo ....... pregnancy ...... isn't it sexy?

Puss ..... "singing like a Canary" ...... my mother always used to say I sounded like a Fog Horn .... I must have blossomed and matured over the years    If don't manage to log on Tuesday evening ...... just want to let you know I'll be thinking about you on Wednesday    Sending you lots of  .  Keep your chin up ....    

Deb Bee ..... lots of   for tomorrow ..... will be thinking about you        

As for the the hideously super sized bra for my little (.)(.) ...... the damn thing was driving me nuts by the time I got home .... it came straight off ..... I was doing nothing but scratching myself all the way home in the car ...... blokes in rush hour traffic must have found it highly amusing 

Well..... off to make dinner now ..... but don't feel like anything because ate 3 packets of Salt and Vinegar crisps this afternoon ....yummy  

Speak to you all soon
Take care

Lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

It was lovely to meet you yesterday

Deb Bee - You looked really well hun. Fingers crossed it's cos you're blooming   See you in the morning.
Puss - Nice to see you again. Onwards and upwards for those levels.   Have you decided whether you are going to the clinic on Monday yet or are you going to hang on in there till Wednesday?
Pasha - Lovely to meet you and your fab bump!!!   Your post just made me  
Piper - WHAT A BUMP!!! Wow. I hope I get one just like that   I want my moneys worth. Great to see you.
Rach - Lovely to meet you too hun. I think you've shown great restraint by not drinking. I'd have guzzled about 2 bottles if I could   

Sorry I couldn't hang around. I was really dissapointed that I couldn't  . Never mind though, I'm sure I'll be able to stay next time.
Can't wait to get tomorrow over with. Hopefully my levels have risen and I'll get my scan date. I should get it tomorrow shouldn't I if all is well?

Lots of love and    to everyone.

Michelle xxxxxxx

Lots of love to everyone else


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

ooo you little devils - every time I try to post this quicky one of you gets in before me!   

Deb Bee -  Got any elastic left in those drawers today then hun?       hoping & praying that your fighter bean has settled right in and you get a great result tomorrow -   

Michelle -     Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow too - hope ted continues to bring you good luck     

Pasha - the devil bra has been cast aside then!  think you did well to last until you got home,  but suppose flinging a double E out of the car window in heavy traffic might have caused a pile up...  

Rach - I had a little nap then helped DH with a take away curry last night - what a   !!!!

Piper - I have visions of you with a white sequinned boob tube around the bump now - disco diva  

Anyway, no change this end - been spotting a little bit of brown blood off and on since Friday,  but it's not got any heavier,  so I've decided to stick to plan A and wait until Wed for the next test - hoping the result will be a bit more conclusive if I leave it the full 7 day interval....   

love
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just got my HCG test result. It has risen to 1742 which is within normal parameters   Lost a tiny bit of fresh blood this morning but I refuse to get upset!!! I'm determined to hang onto my little monster!! Got my date for 1st scan too. 14th March at 4pm. It's gonna drag till then!!! Looks like my lucky teddy bear is working his magic  

Deb Bee - Hope your levels have soared hun  Sorry I had to dash this morning. Ben had to get to work   Wish I could have stayed to chat to you for a while.  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all feeling well.

Love Michelle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All.... 

Well just got my Hcg results and they have risen to 620.....so going in the right direction...can't believe it... ..sounds like its still alow result though compared to michelles but hanging on in there.... 

Catch u later...

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Phew thats a relief! I've checked this board 20 flipping times today

great news to get a scan date michelle, your right it will drag its like another 2ww!

Deb bee - Did you get a scan date hun or are they checking your bloods again

Lots of Love to you both
Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG Deb,

Well done!!!! It's certainly off in the right direction   Everyone's HCG levels are different and as long as they double I think they're fine.

Rach, I never thought of it as another 2ww. LOL I got through one so I can get through another  

Lots of love

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls


Deb-bee that is fantastic news, it is going in right direction.  Are Care more optimistic for you now.

Michelle - good news about your levels.  Hope scan goes well.  Maybe more twins lol lol.

Puss - good luck for your test tomorrow.

As for me, rang clinic today, going for follow up on 5th April with Dr Shaker, then will start again in June.

Will keep my eye on you all.  I am really happy for all of you.

Jacuzziman - hope your ok.

All take care


xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls good news on your hcg levels  puss good luck with yours too hi elliebabe glad back and getting back on the roller coaster love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Debbee! Am over the moon for you hun!!!     
What a fabulous result! You are definitely going in the right direction and doubling at the right rate - if you want to be an anorak like me try this site!!
http://babymed.com/pregnancy-tools/hcg/ You'll see that your hcg is increasing consistently at exactly the right rate. Soo have you a scan date or another blood test?
Michelle, Congrats on your blood test - hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly for you -its worth the wait!!
Rach, only 20 times - I lost count this morning and then knew they'd both post once i'd gone to lunch!!
Puss, don't you be leaving me in suspense on Wednesday! - I want a nice early positive post!!!     Good luck mate!!
Take care all, dh is home so i'm signing off!
love Piper x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I've just read the "Beautiful" post and it really was so i recommend you have a read

Love rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

I too have just read that post. It's brilliant. I've printed it out  

Love Michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow Deb Bee - what brilliant news - we're sooooo pleased for you - told you it was a fighter bean you'd got down there!!     

Does this mean that mean time between knicker checks will now increase too    

Tell us more - what did they say?  Are they doing any more blood tests or is it full steam ahead for the first scan? 
 

And fab news from Michelle too    - wow,  your levels look great don't they - definately full steam towards that scan now    Does Ted have a brother I can borrow   

Big cheesy grins all around girls    

Ooh ta Piper - I'm going to have a play with that web site too now - anoraks anonymous will be coming for us both!  - and promise to post early on Wed one way or t'other 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi you lot  

Was really miffed today ...... kept swatting the kids off the computer so I could periodically check up on Deb Bee ......when got called to a meeting  

Anyway ...... here now.

Deb Bee ..... really really     levels are rising.  Like you say ..... hang on in there.  Take each day as being increasingly more positive and  take strength from knowing that those little embies want to stay as much as you do ..... they're little fighters !!! Keep your chin up     Was thinking the same as Rach ....... any idea what happens next?  Bloods/scan ?  Take care sweetie  

Michelle ..... pleased to hear your levels are good ...... don't let Ted out of your sight ....... but just remember to leave him at home when you go for your scan ....... he doesn't want to know about your "no no place"       Take care x

PUSS ...... I feel so tense for you and I'm willing those levels to keep on going up and up and up .  I'm sure you'll let us know  as soon as you get the results, but just want you to know..... we'll all be distracted at work and causing the work force all manner of chaos which can only be resolved when we know you're alright ...... so  no pressure ....... but save us from collecting our P45's on the way out from work and let us know a.s.a.p         Oh....... and as for the bra ..... never mind it stopping traffic ...... I was thinking of lending it to Manchester Airport to put at the end of the runway or to use  as a wind sock !!!

Off to make dinner now and try and force some 'greens' down me ........ huhhhhh ....... salt and vinegar crisps come in GREEN packets.  Do they count?

OY PUSS ...... SQUEEZING IN A CHEECKY REPLY  

Take care everyone
speak tomorrow

Lots of love Pasha xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your posts.... 

  

Well sat here with a chessy grin on my face still can't quite believe it.... ...went for bloods this morning and they couldn't get any... .. eventually got some out after alot of digging..... ...my DH came in with me and i thought he was gonna go at one point..... ..but bless he kept upright...then we had to drive to a chemist 600 miles away well felt like it especially as i was driving and I've got nnooooooo sense of direction... .. to get some more lovely botty bullets.....
Rang for results,, Michelle must have been just in front of me cause I've got to go for a scan in 2 weeks at 4:30 and michelles is at 4:00 so will be working my way up to a frenzie by then.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello,
Debbee, Fab news that you've got a scan date - its truly brilliant news     

Puss, How have you been hun? Are you still spotting? Sat here with everything crossed for you (very uncomfy) and Bubble and Squeak have their fingers and toes crossed too! Sending you tonnes of        for tomorrow! Really hope that hcg has soared  
lots of love and luck
Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Puss just wanted to send you lots of        for 

tomorrow, will be thinking of you and like piper everything is doubly crossed....  

luv 

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Fantastic news for Deb Bee and Mrs Carter    This is soooo encouraging.

Puss, I am sending you loads of   vibes  

Take care girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just a quickie to wish Puss lots and lots of luck for tomorrow     Ted (aka Lucky) sends good luck wishes too   EVERYTHING is crossed hun xxxx
Deb Bee - Looks as if we're in the scan 2WW together then   I'm already climbing the walls and had even gone as far as buying some pee sticks today. My brain is scrambled  

Anyway, I'll be checking this board like a loony tomorrow  

Lots of love to everyone

Michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your positive vibes and good luck wishes girls  
Am definately a puss on hot bricks at the moment...

And promise to update you as soon as we know what's what so you can get some work done!

ttfn
Puss 
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

hi there

They've just rung - level only went up to 40 so it's not to be  

Stopping meds tonight and going back next wed for another blood test to make sure level's are going down...

ttfn
puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
I'm so very sorry for this result - I really don't have the right words to say to you, but please know that my thoughts are with you and dh. (((hugs))))
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss... 


I'm so sorry mate,, theres nothing anyone can say,, love to you and Dh am thinking of you both you know where we are..

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Puss

I am very sorry to you and DH and your news today, my thoughts are with you.

Please take good care of yourselves.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

So Sorry Puss, what more can I say, sending lots of love to you and DH

Love Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Puss,

Ben and I are really sorry to hear your news.   Lots of love and hugs to you and DH.

Tons of love

Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!
          puss....so sorry for you and DH hun!..take care of each other.

to the rest of you,just spent ages catching up with ur good and bad news.hope ur all ok!.
juliet....so lovely to hear little freddo finally made an appearance..u both must be chuffed to bits babes!!

rach...hope ur ok hun.thanx for the emails,they make me laugh,especially the ducks.lol!

reb....hows u hun?.hope weathers not too cold there on the coast of blackpool.

to anyone else who knows me,sending u all a big . chat soon

                                  lots of love and hugs
                                                              kaz xxxxxxxx


----------



## jaccuziman (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Been checking up on you all....lots of activity.  Going back end of March to see Dr Shaker to discuss next step...but won't be until after September for us....will be murder waiting.

Funny but I kinda miss the routine....

Trying to keep busy but I can never not think about what might have happened...but as this upsets my DH I try not to talk about it too much.

Got a holiday to think about....and lots of weight to lose....now that will be murder!!! LOL 

Thought about you all last Saturday at the HAHA bar...hope you all behaved yourselves (not!), wish I could've joined you guys but still finding it all hard to deal with at the moment especially as one of the Director's very pregnant wife keeps appearing in the office.

Met a rep last week who just found out he's going to be a daddy.  I asked how long they'd been trying for, and he said about 4weeks! She was on the pill since she was 15, came off it a month ago and got pregnant in the first month trying!  What good luck eh?

Anyway I must stop rabbiting on...at work and must get on.

Hope you are all well.

Debs


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

puss so sorry for u and DH   love caza


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

PUSS ......  Sorry ........  really don't know what to say to you  ......have  same thoughts and feelings as everyone here ...... you know where we are when you need us   

Take care the both of you

Much love 
Pasha xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Ohh Puss I was so rooting for you.  I am so sorry.  I know it will happen for you hun, I just feel it.  Please take care both of you and do what ever helps to get you through this.  You will bounce back, I promise.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Trying to catch up with you ladies.

Kazzi, its lovely to hear from you    The weather here isnt too bad.  No frost yet, but that will be the salt air that rots my car    Hope you are enjoying your 'liberation' from IF tx  

We see the endo cons on the 14th March to find out when we will do next ivf.  Might be straight away or he may think its worth waiting a bit longer for natural conception.  I am not holding my breath though so I want to crack on will ivf!!  I am still sticking with acupuncture, agnus castus and wheatgrass, but I have had a few good old girlie nights out with red wine.  I guess I just got sick of being 'good'    On the whole though, I have been looking after myself.

Take care girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys...

Where are we all ......well its friday and its weekend time.... ...time for a lie in bed and some relaxin time...hope everyone is ok....

Reb - Nice to hear from you...bet you can't wait for your appt on 14th... ..can i ask what is wheatgrass do you take it,,drink it or smoke it...  

Puss- How you doing mate...thinking of you ...

Pasha - Have we got any stairs back in yet... .. or a ladder could just see you going up n down a ladder.... 

Piper - Hows it going.. ...heard anymore about the house...hows it going at work hope your taking it easy....

Rach - Hows things with you and your DH...has he got an appt coming up or have i dreamt it.... ...are you both still in tights at the weekend... 

Debs - Nice to hear from you hope you and warren are doing ok...have you booked another hol.....apart from america

Kazzi - Hows things with you...what you up to... 

Becca - Hows the wedding planning going....  ...

Elliebabe - How you doing hun... .. where you booked a holiday for....

Michelle - Hows things going with you....hows work going with the longer hours...how you feeling ....  

Clur - If your lurking mate hope you are doing ok.....

Caza - How you feeling,,hope your better you seem to be havin a rough time of it lately....hope your doing ok...

Hi to anyone I've missed and hope you all have a good weekend and hope to catch up on the board with you all later..... 

Luv

Deb Bee x xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Thanks for all your messages of support girls, it really helped to know you're there "with us"  
We're sad & disappointed but we live to fight another day 

AF arrived with a vengence yesterday - was obviously keen to get on with things,  the old bag!

Booking a review after the blood test on Wed (assuming that all goes as expected) - we want to start again as soon as possible.  

Hope you all have a great weekend planned - got a very nice bottle of plonk in the fridge for this evening (medicinal) & I can feel some retail therapy coming on for tomorrow. 

I'll catch up over the next few days 

Thanks again girls.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi All 

Just a quickie from me this evening.

Just wanted to say hi to you all and I hope this post finds you well.

Everyone between TX _ Hope you're feeling ok and looking after yourselves  

BFP Ladies - I hope all is well with you and your precious bundles  

Everyone - Anyone been up to anything interesting?? Got anything fun to tell us all about??

As for me, I'm just awaiting my scan on the 14th. Feels like forever away. I'm working 55 hours a week now though so time should fly by  

Lots and lots of love

Michelle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Deb Bee, wheatgrass, are sort of suppliments to give you an extra helping of your greens.  They are tab form.  I just thought it might help my egg quality.  That said, I have been out tonight on the old sauce so I guess I am just making things worse  

Mrs Carter, good luck for your scan on the 14th, though I am sure you wont need it.

Puss, glad you are doing OK.  It really adds insult to injury when the witch arrives doesnt it.  Take care.

I am having my FSH levels checked next week in time for my consultation.  I am expecting the worse, but hoping for an improvement.  I certainly feel loads better and body 'feels' like it might be functioning better, but we will have to see.

Bye for now girls  

love

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well the time I've been dreading is finally upon me, the precious Baby that I lost last year would have been due this week! I'm trying to be positive and see it as a milestone that i needed to go through before i can move on and try again but its really difficult. 

I just wanted to thank you all for the huge amount of support that you have given me over the last six months particularly in those early days when i really thought I was loosing the plot. 

Don't worry that I don't post this week Me a Murray are off to Center Parcs in the morning to try and keep ourselves occupied by doing mad activities!

You're great girls and I look forward to sharing happier times with you

Lots of love

Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Will be thinking of you lots this week,  
Take care of each other
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Rach

Take care of yourself and DH..
will be thinking of you this week hun... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Rach 

Love to you and your DH. 

I've never been to Center Parcs but I've heard good things.

Love Michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Reb,

Fingers crossed for improved FSH levels hun  

Love Michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning.....

Puss, Michelle, Piper, Rach, Elliebabe, Pasha, Becca, Debs, Reb, Our Clur and anyone else I've missed hope your all doing ok...  where is everyone we seem to have been deserted again......will do personals later as just got into work so better do something..he he he... .....

Have a good one....

Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all  
I've not deserted you - but my boss is off on his hols so have had to do more hours!!  Have still been reading though - just had no energy to post!
Puss, Hope af has now made a swift exit, really hope all is well tomorrow and you can book your review. I'm glad you are looking forward and i'll be cheering you on every step of the way 
Debbee, How are you feeling now? Hope you're doing ok - not long now til scan day, hope you're taking it easy at work. Have you persuaded dh to go to the scan with you?
Michelle, Try not to work too hard hun - you need plenty of rest too! Not long for your scan too!
Rach, Am thinking of you hun. Am also hoping that the activities you've chosen at center parcs aren't too dangerous and that you get home in one piece!!
Becca, Good luck for your review next week - hope your fsh levels are good!
Debs, lovely to hear from you, hope you have a fab holiday and that your review goes well!
Hi Elliebabe, hope you're doing ok
Caza and Pasha, hope you're both growing well - any more scans on the horizon? Officially I have to wait til 28wks, but have booked the 3d/4d scan for the 25th March (day after wedding anniversary) So am very excited about that! People we're buying the house off after weeks of putting pressure on us have now decided they can't move when they said - so we're now scheduled to complete on 23rd March!!!!  
Well got to go as have to drag my doggies to the vets for their jabs... mm sounds like fun!
Take care all, lots of love and babydust to everyone
love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick one --
Well it's been quite a couple of days.

I was sent to hospital yesterday by my GP with a suspected Ectopic as I had been losing a little blood and had quite severe pain in my left side. After a few tests I was allowed to go home as long as I went back to the EPAU this morning for a scan.

Well, My baby is in the right place   thank goodness, and I've seen the heartbeat  
My HCG is over 15000 too!!! 

All this baby wants to do is get attention all the time LOL!! God knows what he/she will be like once here!!  

Anyway, I hope you're all well.
Will do personals later.

Love 
Michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Michelle - Gosh what a couple of days you've had, bet you were worried sick.. glad everything is ok   and bet you feel so much better with the scan, and seeing the heartbeat...now take it easy,,,,

Puss - Hope your bloods go ok today, and you get your review appt booked so you can go again mate....let us know how you get on....

Piper- Take on extra hours OMG piper....hope your boss is soon back so you can get back to normal and take it easy...otherwise well be havin words with you... 

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok .... 
Catch up later

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been on for a while, just getting my head round things.  Well going to be starting again in June/July.  Got appt to see Dr Shaker on 5th April, then going on holiday 31st May for wedding anniversary to Italy, then will get started.

Also going to see a reflexologist and dietician this week, have spoken to her over phone and she has some brilliant ideas, so trying that until we get started again.  When you get to my age, anything will fill you with optimism.

Puss - hope you levels are ok today, sorry to hear about you result last week, I suppose we will be cycling together next time.  Must keep each other company as everybody else is in the pg stage and good luck to them.

Michelle - sorry about hospital but fantastic news about levels and one healthy happy little baby on board, you take it easy and look after yourself.

Deb-bee - good luck to you too, hope everything is going fine and that your levels are soaring and that you are looking forward to your scan.

Pasha, Piper, Caza - hope all the twinnies are growing nicely and that you are all taking good care of yourselves.

Anyone I have missed, all the best.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

The latest blood test today confirmed hcg levels have gone back down to normal so all's well - well, apart from not being bloomin pregnant all's well if you see what I mean!

We've managed to get a cancellation so our review's now on Friday; I'm looking forward to it cos it will give us a plan to focus on.

Rach - I'm thinking of you - I hope the time away doing mad activities will help you through this difficult period. 

Michelle - great news on the scan it must have been such a relief to see that little heartbeat. Hope the pain has got better too - now be good and don't overdo it on the work stuff 

Deb Bee - how are you doing - still doing the knicker-checking? Hey, think about the BIG knickers you'll be buying soon  I've decided I've got to do something about all these podgy bits that are starting to creep out over the tops of mine (so sexy!) so I've had to resort to the rotten exercise bike again, Finding my huge behind needs a bigger seat with a cushion on it.. 

Elliebabe - know what you mean about the age thing, I'll try anything too! If I'm looking at the calendar right I think I'll be going again some time in June too so yes, we'll keep each other company. Seems like ages doesn't it!

Piper - you were supposed to be doing less work not more you mad, mad lady! Great news about the move - but are you going to be very efficient and start packing nice and early or do you favour the "mad rush the day before the van arrives" approach? 

Becca - I've read good stuff about the wheatgrass - hope that plus the acc does the trick for you on the FSH levels.. And as for the sauce  - well I reckon a little of what you fancy does you good (hic!)

Pasha - How are you - is the disco diva well? Is the maternity bra still flapping in the wind at the airport or have you rescued it and given it another go 

Debs - Hi there, you're trying to loose weight too? Horrid isn't it - I'm afraid I'm just not very good at being good.. Hope you're super successful and running around in a tiny bikini on your hols 

Caza - How are you doing - is the sickness easing yet? 

Clur - if you're lurking - hello matey, hope you and your sex slave are well and those feather dusters are being put to good use 

Sorry if I've missed anyone! it's the lack of chocolate..... 

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All....

Just stuffed my face with my tea and feel like a real fatty bloater.... ...getting to feel anxious about scan as i don't feel any different to Normal not that i know what normal is...  ..

Puss - Fantastic news on your review friday, so you can get the ball rolling...exercise bike nice..do you do it in front of the tv.... ...i to have very podgy bits hanging over and under my knickers   

Elliebabe - Glad you've got an appt for your review... Italy very nice how long have you been married.. dietican sounds good could point her in mine and puss way... 

Michelle - hows things are you taking it any easier at work....

Piper - Hope your taking it easy....are you back to your normal hours yet... hows bubble n sqeak doing still using your doppler..

Debs - Hi how you and warren doing....

Rach - Are you still in one piece not been swinging out of trees or doing bungees or owt like that,,, hope your doing ok....

pasha - Hows things at the mad house.. ...hows the twinnies....hows the bra doing chuck it away let it all hang out.... 

Becca - Hows the wedding going....where are you up to at the moment....

Caza - hows things with you...are you feeling any better...

Hi to everyone hope your doing ok sorry if i've missed anyone.....

luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, glad to see you are all doing ok  

Got my results today and my fsh level is 9.4  .  It was 12.8 prior to my op' so I am a very happy bunny as I have heard horror stories about the levels increasing after surgery.  I thought it might have improved as I started getting acne!!!  I see the cons on Tues so will find out what to do next.  I feel quite excited.

Sorry for not doing personals, take care girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Excellent news on the FSH Becca!


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Becca

What Brilliant news on your FSH level....      let us know how you get on tuesday with cons..........

Luv

Deb Bee x xx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Ay up you lot  How are we all?

PUSS ..... Is your review tomorrow? That's excellent news .... like you say it gives you a time span and something to look forward to. Hope the time passes as quick for you as it seems to be doing for me. As for this exercise malarkey ...... what you like? I personally  to you even thinking about starting exercising ...... Well good luck...... and good for you ..... you might actually inspire me to do something after Tick and Tock arrive ! I'm hoping I won't need it with all the running around I imagine I'll be doing  Let us know what happens with the review. Take care 

    ​
PIPER ..... Take it easy! Not sure how well you're coping with the work load and all the hassle with the house move ..... but I'd be exhausted! Slow down! Is your boss back yet? So 23rd looks like the move date? Are you doing the packing or getting removal firm to do it? Hope it's the latter ...... can't be lugging boxes in your condition! Anyway..... I see you more as a deligator . Hope B&S are well. Are they moving around much? Make sure you get some rest ...... you'll be burnt out by the time they arrive! Take care 

RACH...... Been thinking about you this week   Have you had a good time? Have you been doing anymore dare devil stunts like bungee jumping or climbing walls? Hope it provided some distraction for you and Murry ..... it's just what you needed. Let us know what you got up to! Take care 

DEB BEE .... When's the scan? Hope it's not long now ..... it's so hard not to count down the days isn't it? It's almost as if having the scan allows you to 'breathe 'again..... but no sooner do you have this and you'll find something else to worry about..... like.... when's the next scan? Hope you're feeling well in yourself though. Make sure you still get some rest .... I couldn't believe what time you'd logged on the other morning ..... I was blindly feeling my way to the bathroom at that time with a full bladder and you were already at work! Remind me when you're going for scan. Take care 

ELLIEBABE .... Sounds like you're keeping yourself busy ...... two things to be looking forward to.... where abouts are you going in Italy for your Anniversary? Hope you both have a wonderful time. Let us know what the lovely Dr Shaker says. xxx

BECCA..... Glad to hear you're sounding a bit more  ..... you obviously know your body well! Why are the tell tale signs we're getting better the opposite to what they should be ..... like spots? Not fair is it? Hope all goes well with the Cons on Tuesday..... keep us informed. xxx

MRS CARTER ..... good to hear everything going well after the scare you had  Take it easy xxx

CLURE ..... taking each day as it comes?  Thoughts are still with you ..... see you when we see you x

Hi to anyone I've missed 

I'm fine ..... bra still adhering itself to the not so ample (.)(.)'s that the bra suggests! Though they're itching like *******. Seriously thinking of purchasing a hamster so I can shove it in my brassier to relieve the intense itching !!! Though think RSPCA would have something to say about it 

Saw Midwife the other day with a list of symptoms to complain about ...... and was told they are all completely normal! Also heard Tick and Tock's heart beat for the first time..... which was really lovely. Due to have next scan on the 24 th March. Hubby still battling on with house..... stairs in and look great.... except no stair rail or banister on yet    the toilet trips in the night are a tad hazardous!!! Bless him ..... he's paranoid I'm going to take a nose dive and throw myself down the stairs ..... I wouldn't put it past myself  ..... I'm such a dozy mare!!!

Well ...... good to see I've kept it short ..... now lets see who's sneaked in a crafty reply....

Take care everyone

Lots of love 
Pasha xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I Survived  had an absolutely brilliant time I've...................... Abseiled!, Zip Wired, Horse Ridden, Quad biked and thrown myself down scary slides in the waterpark and then went to the spa to relax , think it really did us good and feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders and feel ready to get back on the IVF rollercoaster again  All i need now is the lovely NHS to give me some money!!!!!! Can't wait for April to see when I can get started!

Puss - Great News about the review so soon, hope it goes well and they say you can get started again, hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for the pair of us!

Deb Bee - hope your taking it steady, thanks for the PM it really helps to know that you girls are behind me xx I'm away on a course next week when you have your scan but I'm hoping the lovely Piper will text me to let me know how your getting on

Mrs Cater- scary thought about the possibility of an ectopic glad to hear that everything is OK

Reb - Great news about your FSH are you thinking of going again soon or are you just waiting to see what happens?

Piper - Great news that you've got a moving date! Can't help with the move I'm afraid but I am off work most of the week after if you want some help with unpacking 

Pasha - You go steady near the top of those stairs we don't want you doing a "Piper" and throwing yourself down them

Sorry to everyone I've forgotton


Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

Rach - good to hear you had such a great time - all that activity - but what on earth is "zip wiring"?  an electrical assault on DH's fly or something?  

Pasha - is using small furry creatures to relieve itching a custom peculiar to Bakewell?  I know it's out in the sticks but.....  

Well,  I've just been on my exercise bike again (yuck) but only to make up for the fact that i've got a bottle of wine in the fridge for later (oh and there was that custard tart I had at lunchtime...)!  I'm also hoping to surprise Dr Zaoh when she feels my pulse tomorrow - it's usually so slow I suspect she thinks I'm a zombie...    Crikey it's like wanting good marks from the teacher isn't it  

The review with Dr Shaker went well today (apart from the now very well rehearsed part where DH starts to feel wobbly and has to retires to the consulting room floor...  yes girls,  bless him,  he did it again..   )

So,  the cunning plan is to start another tx in June - SP again,  but to use Gonal-F instead of Menopur this time & double the cyclogest (Deb Bee - stop giggling - we've sussed how you fit them in now  ) 

In the meantime we're going to get some basic immunity testing done to check if there's any underlying reasons for our problems.  If I was a bit more of a spring chicken we probably wouldn't jump into that yet,  but  as it is,  we think it's worth eliminating it now.    Think Dr Shaker sends a letter to our GP to update him on the treatment plan and then we can get in touch with him to see if the good old NHS will do any of the tests,  if not Care will do them & we'll have to pay..  

Retail therapy with my friend and her two little girls tomorrow - they're 2 & 1,  so we get a buggy each.  Steer clear of Sheffield tomorrow morning ladies, it could get lethal  

Have a great weekend girls  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Girls

Rach, so glad to hear that you had a great time.  No one can underestimate the importance of taking time out and forgetting about things for a while  

Puss, that's sounds very promising about your consultation.  I asked about Gonal F after our 2nd BFN and they wouldnt consider it   I have heard good things about it with poor responders etc.  Its bit more expensive though, but that wouldnt stop me.

A big hello to Pasha, Deb Bee and all you other ladies.

I have decided to look for a wedding dress in May when I have lost a bit of weight    

I am compiling a list of questions for the consultant for Tues.  I want to press on with IVF as it seems to take ages to sort out anyway, so it wont be for a few months I am sure.

Can I ask, did CARE take your FSH levels before starting treatment to make sure its the best time?  This will be our last go so I really want to make sure we give ourselves the best chance.

Thanks

Love

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Becca

Think doing a list of questions is a really good idea - I had loads in my head & wished I'd written them down so I remembered 

I had baseline FSH, LH & E2 tests done at the NHS hospital before I went to Care so they didn't do any testing themselves before my first tx.    At the review meeting after the first BFN they decided to do the baseline day 2 tests again - luckily they were still ok.  This time there was no mention of retesting them at the review meeting.

I think they make a decision based on our medical history - if there's any concern about your hormone levels I think they'd choose to test to make sure you're ok to start so you get the best possible chance of a good response. 

Off to bed now - definately need my beauty sleep  

ttfn
Puss


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Puss,  I have heard other clinics obsessing about testing prior to tx.  Though i think we shouldnt be put under that sort of stress, i did wonder, if CARE just started the tx regardless of whether it was the best time.  I know I shouldnt be a doubting thomas  

Take care and sleep well.

Becca
x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

WEll can't believe it's just been chucking it down with snow and then just stopped and sun has come out really wierd....hope everyone is enjoying the weekend off.....

Me, my scan is on Tuesday 4.30 after michelle.... still can't believe it not sure i will till the scan so keeping everything crossed it goes ok....  after TTC for 8 years and nothing happening cannot believe this is real, my emotions and nightmares I've felt over the past 8 years are holding me back... I keep thinking someone is going to pull the carpet out from under me... sorry for going on have now slapped myself....

Rach - Zip wiring... ..sounds fun is this a new treatment for ivf for the men....like puss's idea..glad you had a good break and looking forward to starting again...

Puss - Have kept away from sheff,, heard on radio about some woman ram raiding in sheff armed with a push chair clipping folk's ankles... ..glad your appt with dr shaker went well and treatment in june fab... ... glad dh was on form.... 

Pasha - Hope your still up right and not doing any tricks near the stairs... .. can't you go to bed with a rope tied round your middle like a safety harness... ...not long till scan will you get more photos....don't laminate this lot ... 

Piper - What you up to !!! hope your behaving yourself....working,,packing,,moving house,,if you want a hand well hire a minibus and come and help... 

Becca - Glad you've got your questions ready for tuesday, let us know how you get on...bet you can't wait till may to start looking for a dress... 

Michelle - Hows things, how you feeling...hope your taking it easy at work with you doing such long hours.....

Elliebabe - How are you doing... have you had any retail therapy for your holiday in italy ...  or will you do it there.....

Debs - Hope you and warren are doing ok...Saw warrens double begining of week driving behind me didn't half look like him....couldn't see whether he had shorts on or not.... 

Caza - Where are you..hope your doing ok...whens your scan due...

Hi to anyone I've missed will see you later.....

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I'm off again!!!!! not as excited this time! just off on a course for the week for work, not really looking forward to it as I've heard its really hard 

Puss- great news about the review and starting again, hope you can manage to get the NHS to pay for your tests

Reb - Best of luck with your appt hope its good news, will you be waiting till after the wedding for you final go?

Deb Bee and Michelle - Best of luck with the Scans, I'm hoping the lovely Piper will text me with the results but If not I'll get Murray to check the board when I ring him Tuesday night!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
Promise i'll text you as soon as they post!!! Have a good week hun!  
love Piper 
Michelle and Debbee, good luck with your scans girlies - i'll have everything crossed for you! 
lots of love to the rest of you  
Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Quicky tonight before DH's computer system dies - he says needs open heart surgery if it's to survive....

Deb Bee and Michelle -    Best of luck for your scans tomorrow ladies - I'm sure it will be fantastic to see your little beans in there     I'll be thinking of you both  

Love Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls deb bee and michelle good luck with your scans puss good luck with your TX in June Becca well done in getting your fsh down piper have u got a date for moving yet pasha have u got a large tum yet . well i am still being sick i do have good days and bad days though DP has just been made redundant it was the last thing we needed got midwife tomorrow the Doppler has been a god sent because it seams agers from 12 to 20 week scan so speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Thankyou so much for all your kind wishes for tomorrows scan   I'm really nervous but at the same time I'm TOTALLY excited LOL  

Deb Bee - OOOH - Not long now hun. I'll see you there tomorrow     

Puss - I hope your PC is back in the land of the living very soon   When my DH opens up my PC I book myself into an Internet Cafe for a week LOL Hope it's fixed soon - We need you here  

Piper - Not long now till moving day. I love moving house. It's soooooooo much fun   Think of the great fun you'll have decorating the twins' room  

Caza - I bet the doppler is soooo fab!! I bet I get one at some point too. I've already been looking at them on the internet   Is it easy to find the heartbeats or does it take a lot of practice?? Sorry to hear about your husbands redundancy   I hope he manages to find a new and better job soon xx

Rach - ZIP WIRING!!! Are you mad!!   LOL. I'm really pleased to hear you had a good time. You really do deserve it.  

Becca - When I read that you were going to be looking for a wedding dress in May I got goose bumps. I remember looking for mine - It was a really magical moment, especially when I tried on 'The One' for the first time..... I just knew   I'm sure you'll get that exact same feeling. 

Elliebabe - Hope your appointment with Dr.Shaker on the 5th April brings you all the answers you need to continue on your journey. Use the holiday in Italy to recharge your batteries hun. 

Pasha - Bet you can't wait for your scan hun    I'll bet it was fantastic hearing your Tick and Tocks heartbeats for the 1st time. When I hear my little ones I'll be a snivelling pile of tears and snot!!!  

I hope I haven't missed anyone - If  have I didn't mean to  

Lots and lots of love to everyone

Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everybody is ok.

Mrscarter/Deb-bee - hope your scans go ok for today, wishing you luck.

Caza - hope morning sickness subsides soon.  I feel for you, my sister had it for the whole 9 months.

Pasha - yeah we booked to go to Lake Garda, we got married there two years ago, after the IVF, decided we needed some us time.  So holiday then back to it again.

Piper - hope the twinnies are fine and that you take it easy with the move.

Puss - glad to see that your going for it again.

As for the alternative treatment.  I had reflexology last week and it was fantastic, so sticking with it every fortnight until we start again in June.  Also she has recommended a few things to take for my and DH, we have just started, anything is worth a try.

Anyway everybody else good luck.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG!!! I've just seen the most FANTASTIC little heartbeat on the scan. Even though I had the emergency scan last week this one seemed a lot more real   I've now been discharged from Care which I found a little sad but I'll go back and see them all with some goodies when my bundle is here  
Caroline gave me a picture to bring home and she gave me a lovely hug before I left  

So I guess it's all true and real, I still have to pinch myself though  
One good thing came out of today - I have a programme to reduce my Cyclogest   I'm sure DH will be pleased with that!!!

I met Deb Bee and her lovely DH in the waiting room  

Hope all went well Deb  

Love to everyone

Michelle xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....

Well not sure where to start I had my scan, but they have got some concerns about the size of the sac a little on the small side, and also my left ovary didn't look to good they had to get the consultant in as at first they thought it was an ectopic......but as i only had one embie put back they decided it couldn't be....now think it may be cysts growing thats making it swell....so i have to go back in 2 weeks time for another scan...and continue with the cyclogest.....But on the good side we saw the heartbeat so thats what i'm focusing on and keeping everything crossed.....

Michelle - Nice to see you today mate and your lovely scan piccie.. ...whats it like being chucked out of care.... 

Catch up late 

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Michelle, congratulations on your scan and good luck out in the world of the nhs!!!!! 
Debbee, Fab news that your embies in the right place and has a heartbeat!!  Doesn't the fact its small explain why your hcg was low at first too? Hope those cysts disappear from your ovary and that everything looks well at your next scan (another 2ww wait for you hun!!) Sending you lots of  
Hi to everyone else  - hope you're all ok
Will text Rach now as requestd!!!!
Take care all
love Piper x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Deb hun,

I'm willing to bet your bubba is fine. Late implanter and just a touch behind that's all. You have a fab heartbeat and as you say you have that to focus on   I'm keeping everything truly crossed and sending massive growing vibes for your little fighter  

It's weird being chucked out of Care. I feel homeless   LOL

Lots and lots of love to you babe

Michelle xxxx

and love to DH too xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb Bee said:


> .....But on the good side we saw the heartbeat so thats what i'm focusing on and keeping everything crossed.....


SWEET !!!!!!!   

stoked 4 you .....and you mrs carter 

claire


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Deb Bee - I've been on tenterhooks all day for you - dead chuffed that you saw a lovely little heartbeat - and like Piper - I bet the sac's small cos it implanted late too!    Are you getting any pains from the ovary?  


Michelle - Poor soul, just think - homeless and pregnant - shouldn't be allowed!  Great to hear all's progressing well   

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls congratulations deb bee and Michelle with those little heart beats so pleased for u both try not to worry deb it probably is just a late implanter . went to midwife today they took 4 bottles of blood and said my fundus is about 18 weeks she said its about right for twins love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Deb Bee that's fantastic news    I am thrilled for you.

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

I had my consultation today with my surgeon and dp and me have made the difficult decision to have our final fresh ivf at Jessops.  My cons thinks the ivf is not working due to poor egg quality.  There is nothing wrong with my lining and we have had 3 fresh goes, so I guess its my eggs    Anyway, he suggested a different protocol which I feel we have to try as I really dont think there is any point in trying the same thing for a 4th time.  That is not to say CARE are anything less than brilliant!!  I cannot sing their praises enough.  I just have a niggle that if I dont try something different for our final attempt I will live to regret it.  CARE get fantactic results, so I know it must be me, which saddens me enough more.

Its been a hard day, I was encouraged last week with my blood tests, but the cons said (and I think he is quite right) that after 3 bfns and high fsh levels, it must be my eggs.  Thats why I feel we have to try this protocol (short antagonist) with puregon.  I have wanted to do this in the past, so I think the time is right.

Hope this doesnt come across as 'anti' CARE    Their success is evident on this thread  

May I still pop in to see how you are all doing?

Love

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi becca two of my friends when to jessops one had a little boy and the other is pg now they r good there so good luck with your TX love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Becca, Don't you dare leave us!!!  We'll be supporting you even if you get tx in timbuctoo!!! Really hope the changes work, sending you    . When will you be starting at Jessops?
Debbee and Michelle, text message from Rach... Great result! Sending both of you my love  
She's having a nightmare on her course - so if theres reports of a murder in your area it could be rach !!!  
Love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Becca - Good news on your next cycle at jessops,  .. when do you start treatment....Your definately not leaving us you must remain on this board posting... ...once joined you can never leave.... ... 

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, hope you don't mind me posting, I posted some time ago and have been keeping an eye on you all from a distance (I'm not a stalker honest  !)  I just read that Becca is starting at the ACU Jessops and I wanted to wish her well, we have been under them since Jan and are now pg with Twins.  I have heard excellent reports from both of the Sheffield clinics, we really are lucky to have two in one city!

Good luck to you all

Love Rebecca xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks girls, I am waiting for an appointment, but htey called today and said the earliest appt was June!  The secretary is going to speak to the prof and see if we can get started earlier as he say yesterday that we should not to delay  

Becca, I am so thrilled for you   that is such good news, so encouraging too  

Thanks for letting me stick around you Seffield girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations Becca1    twins well done love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there 

Becca - don't you dare disappear - we want you here with us loons   - doesn't matter where you're being treated  

Really pleased they're going to try a protocol you're comfortable with this time - I think feeling positive about the plan going into tx is bound to have a beneficial effect  

Becca2 - yayy another set of twins - brilliant!  congratulations  - it must be the lovely clean Sheffield air  

Caza - dumb question time - what's a fundus?    I thought they made fish fingers  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi puss fundus is the top of your uterus and your not dumb i had to ask my sis love caza


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls, its lovely to see so many positives on here  

I have got my appointment though now, its the 12th April    cant wait to get cracking.  I am a bit nervous as its all new to me...like starting for the 1st time.  Its the travelling thats a real bind, but hopefully it will be worth it  

Oooooo keep everything crossed for us.  I am too scared to get all hopeful again.  This is def our last fresh cycle, I really cant hack any more.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Becca,
Loads and loads of luck to you - an excellent date to choose as its my birthday (and my Dads and my dogs!)!!!  Hope its a lucky one for you, sending you lots of   
Puss, have you had any joy getting the tests on the nhs?
Debbee, how you feeling? Have you been staring at your scan picture lots??!! Only 10 days til your next one!
Michelle, How are you enjoying being back in the world of the nhs - have you an appt yet?
Rach, Are you home yet hun? Not heard of any murders so assumed you restrained yourself   Not long now for funding to come out!! Can't you call them on 1st April instead of waiting for a letter?? My real name is patience - can't you tell!!!!! 
Caza, Pasha, hope your bumps are growing as well as mine! Pasha what can you see now when you look down!! 
Enough nattering for now, love to you all
Piper xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca...thats great news to be starting this quick!.i truely hope it works for u this time babe.we've been thru tough times together me,u and rach.we are the original pioneers of this page  .good luck with ur treatment.i'm always here for a bit of ear bashing...give me a shout whenever u feel like it mate.im always reading even if not replying.u take care and i'll keep everything crossed for u! 

                                        love and hugs 
                                                              kaz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home This Way

-------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51837.0.html

pam xx


----------

